# Nigeriano picchiato di botte fino a morte, tutti riprendono col video ma nessuno interviene



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2022)

Incredibile quello che è successo ieri a Citanova Marche, un Nigeriano - Alika Ogorchukwu ambulante di 39 anni, è stato assalito dal 32 italiano Filippo Ferlazzo. L'assassino, dopo che ha colpito con la stampella il nigeriano e atterrato, si sedette sopra di lui andando a schiacciare testa e collo. I passanti sulla strada riprendono tutto col video con tanto di "Lo ammazzi" "Fermanti" ma nessuno fa nulla. Il Nigeriano è deceduto.

Alla base che ha portato la Rabbia dell'aggressore ci sono due teorie. La prima è il "complimento" fatto alla ragazza dell'italiano ma secondo gli investigatori più probabile l'insistenza dell'ambulante nel voler vendere la sua merca. L'assissino per completare l'opera ha rubato il telefono all'uomo privo di vita.

A riportare la notizie sono tutte le testate.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibile quello che è successo ieri a Citanova Marche, un Nigeriano - Alika Ogorchukwu ambulante di 39 anni, è stato assalito dal 32 italiano Filippo Ferlazzo. L'assassino, dopo che ha colpito con la stampella il nigeriano e atterrato, si sedette sopra di lui andando a schiacciare testa e collo. I passanti sulla strada riprendono tutto col video con tanto di "Lo ammazzi" "Fermanti" ma nessuno fa nulla. Il Nigeriano è deceduto.
> 
> Alla base che ha portato la Rabbia dell'aggressore ci sono due teorie. La prima è il "complimento" fatto alla ragazza dell'italiano ma secondo gli investigatori più probabile l'insistenza dell'ambulante nel voler vendere la sua merca. L'assissino per completare l'opera ha rubato il telefono all'uomo privo di vita.
> 
> A riportare la notizie sono tutte le testate.


Ho visto il video, di una cattiveria assolutamente non giustificata.
Sto povero cristo a terra inerme, dai…


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2022)

Poraccio

La gente che riprende il tutto senza fare nulla..


----------



## Freddy Manson (30 Luglio 2022)

Roba immonda. Ho sentito che inizialmente la bestia subumana se ne era andata, per poi ritornare a fare lo scempio che ha fatto: non si sarebbe trattato quindi di un raptus, ma di premeditazione. Uno psicopatico totale, tra l'altro pregiudicato. Deve marcire in un buco per il resto della sua miserabile vita.

La gente che ha ripreso il tutto, poi... senza parole. Posso capire la paura di provare ad intervenire se non si sa cosa fare in quelle situazioni, ma lo stare lì a riprendere il tutto rende la cosa inquietante: ormai si pensa solo alla spettacolarizzazione di qualsiasi evento, pur di poter dire "guarda cosa ho visto IO!!!".

Società malata terminale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2022)

Di queste storie non capisco mai le dichiarazioni succesive degli assassini, come anche in questo caso... "chiedo scusa ai parenti".

Ma scusa di che, di un omicidio? Come può esserci perdono?


----------



## pazzomania (30 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Poraccio
> 
> La gente che riprende il tutto senza fare nulla..



Caca-sottismo come piovesse... 

Manca fossero li a spararsi col mitra per non intervenire, bah


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Luglio 2022)

Buttare via le chiavi


----------



## Swaitak (30 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibile quello che è successo ieri a Citanova Marche, un Nigeriano - Alika Ogorchukwu ambulante di 39 anni, è stato assalito dal 32 italiano Filippo Ferlazzo. L'assassino, dopo che ha colpito con la stampella il nigeriano e atterrato, si sedette sopra di lui andando a schiacciare testa e collo. I passanti sulla strada riprendono tutto col video con tanto di "Lo ammazzi" "Fermanti" ma nessuno fa nulla. Il Nigeriano è deceduto.
> 
> Alla base che ha portato la Rabbia dell'aggressore ci sono due teorie. La prima è il "complimento" fatto alla ragazza dell'italiano ma secondo gli investigatori più probabile l'insistenza dell'ambulante nel voler vendere la sua merca. L'assissino per completare l'opera ha rubato il telefono all'uomo privo di vita.
> 
> A riportare la notizie sono tutte le testate.


vale per tutti, buttare la chiave!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Luglio 2022)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Roba immonda. Ho sentito che inizialmente la bestia subumana se ne era andata, per poi ritornare a fare lo scempio che ha fatto: non si sarebbe trattato quindi di un raptus, ma di premeditazione. Uno psicopatico totale, già pregiudicato. Deve marcire in buco per il resto della sua miserabile vita.


Per me in galera devono andarci pure i passanti e chi ha fatto il video senza intervenire.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Caca-sottismo come piovesse...
> 
> Manca fossero li a spararsi col mitra per non intervenire, bah


Allora io ora voglio togliere il famoso parlare con le chiappe sul divano
Io sono uno di quelli che tanto andare in Ucraina con l'elmetto non ci andrei

Ma qua io sarei intervenuto ma e senza ma ci sono situazioni in cui ti butti, mal che vada mi rompe il naso quello
C'è un limite a tutto dai. Tra l'altro questo andava in giro con le stampalle.. un paio di persone lo avrebbero calmato


----------



## __king george__ (30 Luglio 2022)

sottolineamo che la stampella era del nigeriano che era pure mezzo invalido a quanto ho capito

sennò col c..che ci riusciva il pezzo di m..


----------



## Freddy Manson (30 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di queste storie non capisco mai le dichiarazioni succesive degli assassini, come anche in questo caso... "chiedo scusa ai parenti".
> 
> Ma scusa di che, di un omicidio? Come può esserci perdono?


"Ho solo ucciso un uomo per futili motivi alla fine, basta chiedere scusa e si mette a posto tutto, no?".


----------



## ARKANA (30 Luglio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me in galera devono andarci pure i passanti e chi ha fatto il video senza intervenire.


In teoria è omissione di soccorso no?


----------



## Ambrole (30 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Caca-sottismo come piovesse...
> 
> Manca fossero li a spararsi col mitra per non intervenire, bah


Se tiri una badilata in testa alla aggressore ti mettono in galera, sistema demenziale dal punto di vista della giustizia, dell'educazione, di tutto, questi sono i risultati.

Ma poi i pregiudicati, andrebbero tenuti in eterno lontano dalla civiltà, ma qui c'è chi crede nella riabilitazione.

Adesso questo assassino a cosa sarà condannato? Se va bene ad essere mantenuto a nostre spese a vita. Ma sicuramente non andrà cosi


----------



## __king george__ (30 Luglio 2022)

l'unica cosa buona dell'atto indegno di filmare e non intervenire è che almeno serve per incastrare l'assassino


----------



## ARKANA (30 Luglio 2022)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Roba immonda. Ho sentito che inizialmente la bestia subumana se ne era andata, per poi ritornare a fare lo scempio che ha fatto: non si sarebbe trattato quindi di un raptus, ma di premeditazione. Uno psicopatico totale, tra l'altro pregiudicato. Deve marcire in un buco per il resto della sua miserabile vita.
> 
> La gente che ha ripreso il tutto, poi... senza parole. Posso capire la paura di provare ad intervenire se non si sa cosa fare in quelle situazioni, ma lo stare lì a riprendere il tutto rende la cosa inquietante: ormai si pensa solo alla spettacolarizzazione di qualsiasi evento, pur di poter dire "guarda cosa ho visto IO!!!".
> 
> Società malata terminale.


Quello che riprende è il più pezzo di  di tutti, posso capire ancora ancora il signore anziano, ma tutti gli altri? Poi magari sono gli stessi che su internet fanno i paladini dei più deboli...


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibile quello che è successo ieri a Citanova Marche, un Nigeriano - Alika Ogorchukwu ambulante di 39 anni, è stato assalito dal 32 italiano Filippo Ferlazzo. L'assassino, dopo che ha colpito con la stampella il nigeriano e atterrato, si sedette sopra di lui andando a schiacciare testa e collo. I passanti sulla strada riprendono tutto col video con tanto di "Lo ammazzi" "Fermanti" ma nessuno fa nulla. Il Nigeriano è deceduto.
> 
> Alla base che ha portato la Rabbia dell'aggressore ci sono due teorie. La prima è il "complimento" fatto alla ragazza dell'italiano ma secondo gli investigatori più probabile l'insistenza dell'ambulante nel voler vendere la sua merca. L'assissino per completare l'opera ha rubato il telefono all'uomo privo di vita.
> 
> A riportare la notizie sono tutte le testate.


Brutta storia. Incommentabile.

Voglio soffermarmi sull'omissione di soccorso. Io in vita mia non ho mai tirato un pugno a qualcuno neanche per scherzo, non mi é capitato neanche mai di adirarmi con qualcuno, e non so veramente come avrei agito. Difficile per me dire cosa avrei fatto, mi sembra che tutti critichino questi atteggiamenti a posteriori, poi pero' ne vediamo in continuazione, quindi non é per nulla scontato. Mi piacerebbe pensare che sarei intervenuto, ma non lo so per certo.

Di sicuro non avrei mai e poi mai preso il telefono se non per chiamare la polizia, filmare queste scene é da psicopatici.


----------



## Devil man (30 Luglio 2022)

Tristissima questa vicenda... Ormai viviamo in un mondo in cui una persona se si sta per buttare da un ponte, la persona più vicina gli intima " aspetta fammi riprendere con il cellulare"


----------



## Swaitak (30 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Brutta storia. Incommentabile.
> 
> Voglio soffermarmi sull'ommisione di soccorso. Io in vita mia non ho mai tirato un pugno a qualcuno neanche per scherzo, non mi é capitato neanche mai di adirarmi con qualcuno, e non so veramente come avrei agito. Difficile per me dire cosa avrei fatto, mi sembra che tutti critichino questi atteggiamenti a posteriori, poi pero' ne vediamo in continuazione, quindi non é per nulla scontato. Mi piacerebbe pensare che sarei intervenuto, ma non lo so per certo.
> 
> Di sicuro non avrei mai e poi mai preso il telefono se non per chiamare la polizia, filmare queste scene é da psicopatici.


Io la polizia l'avrei chiamata di sicuro. Sul fatto di intervenire direttamente dipende dal tizio in questione.. dalle mie parti è facile incontrare gente col coltello (ma ormai penso ovunque).
Dipende anche da chi hai attorno, se qualcuno ti può dare una mano è più semplice.
Dal video io sento donne e voci anziane comunque


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Brutta storia. Incommentabile.
> 
> Voglio soffermarmi sull'ommisione di soccorso. Io in vita mia non ho mai tirato un pugno a qualcuno neanche per scherzo, non mi é capitato neanche mai di adirarmi con qualcuno, e non so veramente come avrei agito. Difficile per me dire cosa avrei fatto, mi sembra che tutti critichino questi atteggiamenti a posteriori, poi pero' ne vediamo in continuazione, quindi non é per nulla scontato. Mi piacerebbe pensare che sarei intervenuto, ma non lo so per certo.
> 
> Di sicuro non avrei mai e poi mai preso il telefono se non per chiamare la polizia, filmare queste scene é da psicopatici.


Infatti è una società di psicopatici. 
Quelle Immagini raccontano di un omicidio e di una serie di guardoni/tifosi.

Non saprei come altro definirli.

Se assisti e sei pure talmente lucido da riprendere il tutto evidentemente lo spettacolo ti piace.

Una persona con un minimo di coscienza quegli occhi imploranti non li scorda mai. 
A perenne memoria di quando potevo salvare una vita ma ho preferito una diretta.


----------



## chicagousait (30 Luglio 2022)

Ho visto solo la minima parte del video. Lo schifo proprio, lo ha ucciso a mani nude. Dicono gli inquirenti che lo abbia rincorso e poi finito e non contento a quanto pare gli ha anche rubato il telefono. 

Lo schifo, lo schifo. E a livello dell'assassino ci so o quelli che hanno ripreso la scena senza fare nulla. L'indifferenza. 

Spero e mi auguro che la pena sia severa e che la coscienza del materiale umano coinvolto non gli lasci tregua


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibile quello che è successo ieri a Citanova Marche, un Nigeriano - Alika Ogorchukwu ambulante di 39 anni, è stato assalito dal 32 italiano Filippo Ferlazzo. L'assassino, dopo che ha colpito con la stampella il nigeriano e atterrato, si sedette sopra di lui andando a schiacciare testa e collo. I passanti sulla strada riprendono tutto col video con tanto di "Lo ammazzi" "Fermanti" ma nessuno fa nulla. Il Nigeriano è deceduto.
> 
> Alla base che ha portato la Rabbia dell'aggressore ci sono due teorie. La prima è il "complimento" fatto alla ragazza dell'italiano ma secondo gli investigatori più probabile l'insistenza dell'ambulante nel voler vendere la sua merca. L'assissino per completare l'opera ha rubato il telefono all'uomo privo di vita.
> 
> A riportare la notizie sono tutte le testate.


Come sempre, vorrei fosse dato legato in mano ai familiari, e che ne facciano ciò che ritengono più opportuno


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Luglio 2022)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> "Ho solo ucciso un uomo per futili motivi alla fine, basta chiedere scusa e si mette a posto tutto, no?".


La recente sentenza che ha condannato all’ergastolo i due fratelli che hanno ucciso a botte il ragazzo 2 anni fa di Ostia che una giustizia puó esserci, per quanto non ripaghi mai una vita tolta.


----------



## livestrong (30 Luglio 2022)

Io non me la sento di giudicare in questo caso, bisognerebbe conoscere bene la situazione. Certo il tizio non meritava di morire, questo è fuor di dubbio, così come l'omicida è giusto sia punito. Giudizi morali però sinceramente eviterei di darli. In certe situazioni pure a me è capitato di non vederci più, specialmente di fronte a offese ai miei cari. Non è andato il giorno dopo con la mazza da baseball e tre compari, non c'è calcolo, in certi momenti a tutti può capitare di non vederci più di fronte a provocazioni. Detto ciò come detto è giusto lui sconti la pena. Mi spiace anche per la povera ragazza


----------



## livestrong (30 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Infatti è una società di psicopatici.
> Quelle Immagini raccontano di un omicidio e di una serie di guardoni/tifosi.
> 
> Non saprei come altro definirli.
> ...


Io credo che per giudicare chi non è intervenuto occorrerebbe esser stati presenti. Io sarei intervenuto (l'ho già fatto in passato), ma non me la sento di giudicare.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2022)

Pazzesco questa situazione è identica uguale a quella puntata di Black Mirror


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Io credo che per giudicare chi non è intervenuto occorrerebbe esser stati presenti. Io sarei intervenuto (l'ho già fatto in passato), ma non me la sento di giudicare.


Non giudico chi non è intervenuto ma chi ha preso il cell per fare la diretta anziché chiamare almeno le forze dell'ordine .
Ma pure per finta...

Chi ha paura scappa, non si gode lo spettacolo.


----------



## livestrong (30 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non giudico chi non è intervenuto ma chi ha preso il cell per fare la diretta anziché chiamare almeno le forze dell'ordine .
> Ma pure per finta...
> 
> Chi ha paura scappa, non si gode lo spettacolo.


Ci sta, da questo punto di vista è difficile darti torto. La smania da social è la rovina di questa società


----------



## Igniorante (30 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Poraccio
> 
> La gente che riprende il tutto senza fare nulla..



In Italia è pieno di senza palle e gente che è brava solo a chiacchiere. 
Parecchi sono quelli che poi si sentono "forti" solo quando sono in gruppetto e si tirano una striscia, per poi fare danni a loro volta. 
La verità è che la metà della popolazione (ma globale, non solo quí) andrebbe buttata giù da una torre perché ogni anno le cose sembrano solo peggiorare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Luglio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me in galera devono andarci pure i passanti e chi ha fatto il video senza intervenire.



I passanti no,magari avevano anche paura e noi non possiamo giudicarli dall'esterno.
Ma quelli che hanno tirato fuori i telefoni no...quelli sono da prendere a cinghiate e poi da buttare in cella assieme all'omicida


----------



## Route66 (30 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> In Italia è pieno di senza palle e gente che è brava solo a chiacchiere.
> Parecchi sono quelli che poi si sentono "forti" solo quando sono in gruppetto e si tirano una striscia, per poi fare danni a loro volta.
> La verità è che la metà della popolazione (ma globale, non solo quí) andrebbe buttata giù da una torre perché ogni anno le cose sembrano solo peggiorare.


Non avevamo certo bisogno di questo tragico evento per certificare il fatto di essere una società destinata all'estinzione.....
Nello specifico chi ha girato il video poteva essere una donna o un ragazzo ma quello che mi chiedo è mai possibile che in quella via non ci fosse almeno un mezzo uomo con un solo pelo sullo stomaco che potesse intervenire?!?
Allucinante....


----------



## Igniorante (30 Luglio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Non avevamo certo bisogno di questo tragico evento per certificare il fatto di essere una società destinata all'estinzione.....
> Nello specifico chi ha girato il video poteva essere una donna o un ragazzo ma quello che mi chiedo è mai possibile che in quella via non ci fosse almeno un mezzo uomo con un solo pelo sullo stomaco che potesse intervenire?!?
> Allucinante....



Ma come hanno detto anche altri, nemmeno il minimo senso civico di chiamare subito chi di dovere.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Luglio 2022)

La cosa triste è che si sta facendo campagna elettorale su sta roba adesso, c'è già il tram tram sui social tra opposte tifoserie a rinfacciarsi cose a caso. Che pena


----------



## Mauricio (30 Luglio 2022)

Tutti quelli che criticano il mancato intervento di terzi, dovrebbero andare a leggere online Repubblica e scorrere la pagina: ad Avellino una persona è in coma perchè ha tentato di sedare una lite tra una persona e un barista.

Penso sia sufficiente questo per rispondere al mancato intervento di terzi. Oppure tutti voi non avete nulla da perdere e siete pronti a salvare una persona sconosciuta rischiando la pelle? Io sono realista, e non mi vergogno a dire che se vedessi una situazione del genere non interverrei. Di certo non filmerei ma chiamerei le forze dell’ordine, ma mi dispiace, con i tempi che corrono, non vorrei rischiare la vita per un totale sconosciuto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Tutti quelli che criticano il mancato intervento di terzi, dovrebbero andare a leggere online epubblica e scorrere la pagina: ad Avellino una persona è in coma perchè ha tentato di sedare una lite tra una persona e un barista.
> 
> Penso sia sufficiente questo per rispondere al mancato intervento di terzi. Oppure tutti voi non avete nulla da perdere e siete pronti a salvare una persona a voi sconosciuta rischiando la pelle? Io sono realista, e non mi vergogno a dire che se vedessi una situazione del genere non interverrei. Di certo non filmerei ma chiamerei le forze dell’ordine, ma mi dispiace, con i tempi che corrono, non vorrei rischiare la vita per un totale sconosciuto.



Ma basta pensare anche al povero Willy. E se non sei il povero willy e ti fai valere, poi per caso questo batte la testa e ci rimane lui o rimane paralizzato, il carcere poi te lo fai tu e perdi tutto. Nessuno verrà in tuo difesa a quel punto, non gliene fregherà nulla a nessuno se hai difeso uno sconosciuto, ti diranno che dovevi chiamare i carabinieri e non fare Rambo...


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di queste storie non capisco mai le dichiarazioni succesive degli assassini, come anche in questo caso... "chiedo scusa ai parenti".
> 
> Ma scusa di che, di un omicidio? Come può esserci perdono?


Guarda che siamo un popolo strano noi italiani.veramente.

Succede un omicidio la prima ma proprio la prima domanda che il giornalista fa è: ma lei lo perdona? Ma che domanda è una domanda del genere?

Ma poi cosa più grave che non sottolinea mai nessuno è: può un fratello una madre dopo 2 ore che ti hanno ammazzato un figlio o un fratello andare a parlare di fronte a una televisione? Si può? Dovrebbero avere un lutto addosso tremendo, ma no cosa fanno? Vanno a parlare in tv. 

Oggi lapparire è diventata la droga del21nesimo secolo, venderemmo anche la nostra anima per un Po di visibilità. Che mondo squallido siamo diventato.


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibile quello che è successo ieri a Citanova Marche, un Nigeriano - Alika Ogorchukwu ambulante di 39 anni, è stato assalito dal 32 italiano Filippo Ferlazzo. L'assassino, dopo che ha colpito con la stampella il nigeriano e atterrato, si sedette sopra di lui andando a schiacciare testa e collo. I passanti sulla strada riprendono tutto col video con tanto di "Lo ammazzi" "Fermanti" ma nessuno fa nulla. Il Nigeriano è deceduto.
> 
> Alla base che ha portato la Rabbia dell'aggressore ci sono due teorie. La prima è il "complimento" fatto alla ragazza dell'italiano ma secondo gli investigatori più probabile l'insistenza dell'ambulante nel voler vendere la sua merca. L'assissino per completare l'opera ha rubato il telefono all'uomo privo di vita.
> 
> A riportare la notizie sono tutte le testate.



Delinquente. Gli sparassero in testa


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Luglio 2022)

Gli avvocati hanno chiesto la perizia psichiatrica. Senza vergogna.
Se non si fa un repulisti di tutte le leggi che favoriscono i violenti, hai voglia a parlare di femminicidi, omicidi, violenza di genere e non, violenze ed omicidi di italiani, di stranieri, extracomunitari, alieni ecc., che bisogna rieducare, partire dalle scuole e amenità del genere.
Le pene devono diventare certe, lunghe e detentive, senza scappatoie, permessi premi e buone condotte, almeno in tutti i reati violenti. In questi casi la priorità è proteggere i cittadini e mettere in condizioni di non nuocere certi individui, il fine rieducativo in questi casi non è praticabile ed è anzi pericolosissimo.


----------



## mabadi (30 Luglio 2022)

Onestamente se non mi fai portare una pistola io posso solo chiamare il 113. Decidete cosa volete...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Luglio 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Onestamente se non mi fai portare una pistola io posso solo chiamare il 113. Decidete cosa volete...



Il problema è proprio questo.
Che quelli che hanno tirato fuori il telefono non l'hanno mica fatto per chiamare i soccorsi,ma per filmare l'accaduto.

"ooooh,questo lo posto subito su fb e telegram,sai quanti like"


----------



## mabadi (30 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il problema è proprio questo.
> Che quelli che hanno tirato fuori il telefono non l'hanno mica fatto per chiamare i soccorsi,ma per filmare l'accaduto.
> 
> "ooooh,questo lo posto subito su fb e telegram,sai quanti like"


Quelli sono da indagare


----------



## gabri65 (30 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibile quello che è successo ieri a Citanova Marche, un Nigeriano - Alika Ogorchukwu ambulante di 39 anni, è stato assalito dal 32 italiano Filippo Ferlazzo. L'assassino, dopo che ha colpito con la stampella il nigeriano e atterrato, si sedette sopra di lui andando a schiacciare testa e collo. I passanti sulla strada riprendono tutto col video con tanto di "Lo ammazzi" "Fermanti" ma nessuno fa nulla. Il Nigeriano è deceduto.
> 
> Alla base che ha portato la Rabbia dell'aggressore ci sono due teorie. La prima è il "complimento" fatto alla ragazza dell'italiano ma secondo gli investigatori più probabile l'insistenza dell'ambulante nel voler vendere la sua merca. L'assissino per completare l'opera ha rubato il telefono all'uomo privo di vita.
> 
> A riportare la notizie sono tutte le testate.



Che civiltà maledetta. Ci hanno distrutto fin nei principi fondamentali.

La gente mica capisce che se ti muovi in due o tre, un soggetto del genere lo metti subito a cuccia. Macché, se ti vedono partire pensano subito " quello è matto", mica pensano che è matto l'omicida. Complice anche la giustizia, eh, anzi è la responsabile #1. Rischi di brutto se poi intervieni, ci sta che ti becchi una denuncia.

Siamo egoisti, vigliacchi e paurosi, ma proprio da fare schifo.

Ognuno per sé e Dio per tutti. E vaffankulo al dovere civicohhh, di cui si latra solo per dar manforte al partito e sostenere i vagginihhh.

Una società malata terminale di cancro, alla mente e all'anima.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora io ora voglio togliere il famoso parlare con le chiappe sul divano
> Io sono uno di quelli che tanto andare in Ucraina con l'elmetto non ci andrei
> 
> Ma qua io sarei intervenuto ma e senza ma ci sono situazioni in cui ti butti, mal che vada mi rompe il naso quello
> C'è un limite a tutto dai. Tra l'altro questo andava in giro con le stampalle.. un paio di persone lo avrebbero calmato



Ma certo che saresti intervenuto.

Un conto è andarsene dritti per evitare problemi pensando che alla fine la cosa finirà senza il morto.

Un conto è starsene li a filmare mentre te lo ammazzano davanti, come fai?
Impossibile non intervenire.

Ma ormai siamo totalmente malati, se non è un reel su instagram non è reale.

Provocazione eh, ma ha ragione chi dice che andrebbero arrestati pure i voyeur malati che stavano filmando.

Come ho detto, se fossero stati armati o drogati o una rissa di tante persone, forse meglio starsene fuori, nulla da dire, ma in una situazione cosi "semplice" fossi in quei tizi che filmavano non dormirei più la notte e non riuscirei a guardarmi allo specchio


----------



## fabri47 (30 Luglio 2022)

Notizia veramente triste per il genere umano. Poi guardi il tweet di tal Corrado Formigli e allora capisci perchè la razza umana fa così schifo.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che civiltà maledetta. Ci hanno distrutto fin nei principi fondamentali.
> 
> La gente mica capisce che se ti muovi in due o tre, un soggetto del genere lo metti subito a cuccia. Macché, se ti vedono partire pensano subito " quello è matto", mica pensano che è matto l'omicida. Complice anche la giustizia, eh, anzi è la responsabile #1. Rischi di brutto se poi intervieni, ci sta che ti becchi una denuncia.
> 
> ...


Se andiamo nel medioevo troviamo una società diversa? Nel rinascimento? Nell'antica Roma tutti pronti ad intervenire credi? Durante il '900 abbiamo avuto le peggiori guerre ed i peggiori massacri dell'umanità, il fondo del barile proprio. Queste cose fanno parte della natura umana, dispiace dirlo, ma é cosi. Ovviamente mi riferisco al fatto di non intervenire, quelli che hanno tirato fuori il telefono per filmare sono dei degenerati...

Quello che dovremmo fare é riflettere su come cambiare e migliorare finalmente l'umanità, sempre che sia possibile, non ho la presunzione di sapere la risposta a questa domanda, ma sicuramente queste cose sono capitate nel passato e capiteranno nel futuro. Quindi la società non vedo cosa c'entri. Parere personale ovviamente, la mia esperienza di vita non é paragonabile a chi ha un vissuto molto maggiore del mio.


----------



## Giek (30 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Caca-sottismo come piovesse...
> 
> Manca fossero li a spararsi col mitra per non intervenire, bah


È indifferenza, non paura. Cosa ben peggiore.
La gente se ne fotte del prossimo.
Empatia nulla, narcisismo ed egoismo ormai fuori controllo


----------



## gabri65 (30 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Se andiamo nel medioevo troviamo una società diversa? Nel rinascimento? Nell'antica Roma tutti pronti ad intervenire credi? Durante il '900 abbiamo avuto le peggiori guerre ed i peggiori massacri dell'umanità, il fondo del barile proprio. Queste cose fanno parte della natura umana, dispiace dirlo, ma é cosi. Ovviamente mi riferisco al fatto di non intervenire, quelli che hanno tirato fuori il telefono per filmare sono dei degenerati...
> 
> Quello che dovremmo fare é riflettere su come cambiare e migliorare finalmente l'umanità, sempre che sia possibile, non ho la presunzione di sapere la risposta a questa domanda, ma sicuramente queste cose sono capitate nel passato e capiteranno nel futuro. Quindi la società non vedo cosa c'entri. Parere personale ovviamente, la mia esperienza di vita non é paragonabile a chi ha un vissuto molto maggiore del mio.



Stai per caso paragonando una società odierna con quelle medioevali?

Siamo nel 2022, eh, possiamo spaccare gli atomi in due e vedere a miliardi di anni luce di distanza nel cosmo.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Stai per caso paragonando una società odierna con quelle medioevali?
> 
> Siamo nel 2022, eh, possiamo spaccare gli atomi in due e vedere a miliardi di anni luce di distanza nel cosmo.


Si certo. Non é questo che discuto, ma alcune cose restano insite nella natura umana. Il progresso tecnologico e una maggiro cultura non possono ovviare a questa nostra natura, almeno questo dimostrano i fatti. Andiamo indietro di 10 anni? Di 20? Di 30/40/50/60/70/80? Troveremo sempre queste cose, sempre.

Brutto da dire, me ne rendo conto, ma difficilmente cambieremo questa nostra natura.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Io non me la sento di giudicare in questo caso, bisognerebbe conoscere bene la situazione. Certo il tizio non meritava di morire, questo è fuor di dubbio, così come l'omicida è giusto sia punito. Giudizi morali però sinceramente eviterei di darli. In certe situazioni pure a me è capitato di non vederci più, specialmente di fronte a offese ai miei cari. Non è andato il giorno dopo con la mazza da baseball e tre compari, non c'è calcolo, in certi momenti a tutti può capitare di non vederci più di fronte a provocazioni. Detto ciò come detto è giusto lui sconti la pena. Mi spiace anche per la povera ragazza


be si è messa con un tipo pure pregiudicato... bisogna anche scegliersela la gente...
per quanto riguarda la gente che non interviene, facile parlare dal divano, ma quando sei li non lo so se vai a rischiare per uno che non sai nemmeno chi è.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibile quello che è successo ieri a Citanova Marche, un Nigeriano - Alika Ogorchukwu ambulante di 39 anni, è stato assalito dal 32 italiano *Filippo Ferlazzo.* L'assassino, dopo che ha colpito con la stampella il nigeriano e atterrato, si sedette sopra di lui andando a schiacciare testa e collo. I passanti sulla strada riprendono tutto col video con tanto di "Lo ammazzi" "Fermanti" ma nessuno fa nulla. Il Nigeriano è deceduto.
> 
> Alla base che ha portato la Rabbia dell'aggressore ci sono due teorie. La prima è il "complimento" fatto alla ragazza dell'italiano ma secondo gli investigatori più probabile l'insistenza dell'ambulante nel voler vendere la sua merca. L'assissino per completare l'opera ha rubato il telefono all'uomo privo di vita.
> 
> A riportare la notizie sono tutte le testate.



Si tratta di feccia che ben si inserisce in una società malata.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be si è messa con un tipo pure pregiudicato... bisogna anche scegliersela la gente...
> per quanto riguarda la gente che non interviene, facile parlare dal divano, *ma quando sei li non lo so se vai a rischiare per uno che non sai nemmeno chi è.*



Il video però lo fai. Basta giustificazioni, la gente è malata.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Luglio 2022)

Ho visto ora il video.
Impressionante.
Da pelle d'oca.


----------



## cris (30 Luglio 2022)

Animale… ergastolo, come quei due fenomeni della storia willy. E senza attenuanti.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che civiltà maledetta. Ci hanno distrutto fin nei principi fondamentali.
> 
> La gente mica capisce che se ti muovi in due o tre, un soggetto del genere lo metti subito a cuccia. Macché, se ti vedono partire pensano subito " quello è matto", mica pensano che è matto l'omicida. Complice anche la giustizia, eh, anzi è la responsabile #1. Rischi di brutto se poi intervieni, ci sta che ti becchi una denuncia.
> 
> ...



Ci si lamenta dei politici ma sono solo l’espressione del degrado della società.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si certo. Non é questo che discuto, ma alcune cose restano insite nella natura umana. Il progresso tecnologico e una maggiro cultura non possono ovviare a questa nostra natura, almeno questo dimostrano i fatti. Andiamo indietro di 10 anni? Di 20? Di 30/40/50/60/70/80? Troveremo sempre queste cose, sempre.
> 
> Brutto da dire, me ne rendo conto, ma difficilmente cambieremo questa nostra natura.



Non riesco a risponderti rimanendo IT. Diciamo allora che la società civile è una strada sbagliata, o un fallimento, vedi te.


----------



## livestrong (30 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Se andiamo nel medioevo troviamo una società diversa? Nel rinascimento? Nell'antica Roma tutti pronti ad intervenire credi? Durante il '900 abbiamo avuto le peggiori guerre ed i peggiori massacri dell'umanità, il fondo del barile proprio. Queste cose fanno parte della natura umana, dispiace dirlo, ma é cosi. Ovviamente mi riferisco al fatto di non intervenire, quelli che hanno tirato fuori il telefono per filmare sono dei degenerati...
> 
> Quello che dovremmo fare é riflettere su come cambiare e migliorare finalmente l'umanità, sempre che sia possibile, non ho la presunzione di sapere la risposta a questa domanda, ma sicuramente queste cose sono capitate nel passato e capiteranno nel futuro. Quindi la società non vedo cosa c'entri. Parere personale ovviamente, la mia esperienza di vita non é paragonabile a chi ha un vissuto molto maggiore del mio.


Nell'antica Roma esistevano gli ospedali comunque, per dire che c'era già una certa attenzione verso la componente sociale, benché i mezzi fossero ben diversi da quelli odierni. La società non è mai stata perfetta, ma è giusto criticare l'idea che l'evoluzione culturale sia una linea retta: idealmente dovrebbe essere così, ma nella realtà la storia umana è fatta da segmenti che si sovrappongono nel tempo, di ideali anche positivi che nascono da lontano. E di altri negativi che soppiantato quelli positivi. L'individualismo è una criticità non indifferente nella nostra società, acuito molto dal culto della personalità dei social.

In passato, anche grazie al cristianesimo e l'ebraismo (in occidente), era già piuttosto presente un ideale comune di solidarietà, poi la risposta alle domande che fai tu credo sia impossibile da dare, a meno che qualcuno inventi la macchina del tempo


----------



## Raryof (30 Luglio 2022)

Niente di nuovo, prendi il marcio da fuori, inserisci queste persone in un sistema distruttivo che agisce per controllare le persone attraverso le tragedie, emergenze e quant'altro, accorpali e prendi i problemi da fuori per farli scontrare con i problemi che hai dentro, il risultato è sempre lo scontro per futili motivi, si chiama vita non esclusiva e porta sempre a tensioni di questo tipo.
Ma ciò che mi fa più ridere è chi vive una vita esclusiva protetto da quel sistema stesso che porta certe persone ad osservare solamente anche se poi, la loro parola, fa sempre più rumore, è la società di oggi, è guardona, chiaramente chi ha più visibilità può tranquillamente godere per queste disgrazie ben contenta di non poter rischiare nulla per via di uno stile di vita assolutamente non mischiante che non dà alcun tipo di possibilità di poter finire male.
Alla base secondo me c'è che se prendi dentro un certo tipo di persone il degrado arriva e magari becca male, il tizio magari non aveva fatto nulla ma è sempre stato schiacciato da quello che è il sogno di certe persone di poter sopravvivere in posti dove non hai alcuna possibilità di evitarti lo scontro, perché non vai dalle istituzioni buone talmente buone che ti salvano dal mare e poi ti sbattono in strada a mendicare, sei il nulla, può quindi succedere che andando a cercare soldi o infastidendo gente scazzata di brutto finisca il tutto in tragedia.
Allora di chi è la colpa? di chi fa entrare certe persone per farle mendicare (tanto chissene frega mica me lo trovo davanti io) o di chi se le trova davanti?
Per me il ragionamento è molto semplice, nei paesi colonizzti quando c'è stato bisogno di costruire si sono prese dentro da tutto il mondo persone che cercavano un futuro migliore, per lavorare, paesi come Usa, Australia o anche in Sud America non hanno mai preso dentro mendicanti e l'intento loro non è mai stato quello, prendevano dentro preferibilmente bianchi, italiani, europei e trattavano da schiavi o appunto mendicanti quelli che arrivavano da fuori e non trovavano un impiego, questa gente faceva FATICA allora quando non c'era nulla e le persone non erano minimamente schiacciate dalla finanza o dal sistema malato e corrotto in cui viviamo oggi che i mendicanti li crea e li premia salvandoli per poi ributtarli nel mare della strada, figuriamoci come si potrebbe fare un percorso simile, arrivare in Italia o in Europa e pensare di mendicare in strada quando quelle stesse persone che ti trovi davanti, con benessere effettivamente raggiunto nel corso degli anni, vengono schiacciare dal sistema dentro cui sono nate e che li rende degli storyteller, osservatori perversi in un sistema malato che ha fame di tragedie (cellulare alla mano per filmare ogni cosa), quindi in sostanza il percorso che stiamo vivendo è questo, noi siamo destinati a scomparire? bene, allora prendiamo dentro persone capaci di lavorare, di fatto diventiamo colonie sociali, ma se chi viene preso dentro può al massimo mendicare qual è il destino? vi faccio fare le vostre riflessioni perché chiaramente il problema, questo problema, è già una cosa normalissima da anni e in futuro scatenerà probabilmente qualche guerra civile o degrado MASSIMO anche nei piccoli centri.
Vai col tweet, dacci dentro, che è roba grossa, c'è da mangiare, buon pd a tutti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il video però lo fai. Basta giustificazioni, la gente è malata.


a me non sarebbe mai venuto in mente, ma meglio che ci sia così almeno lo sbattono dentro quel matto.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci si lamenta dei politici ma sono solo l’espressione del degrado della società.



Hanno un pesante handicap rispetto alla gente normale: devono gestire, lo hanno scelto loro, e sono altamente responsabili di quello che succede.

Io li pago affinché migliorino la società, non il viceversa.

Perciò, oltre a essere responsabili (come anche i cittadini), sono pure traditori.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a me non sarebbe mai venuto in mente, ma meglio che ci sia così almeno lo sbattono dentro quel matto.


Willy se intervieni sei un eroe, se ti allontani per paura sei decisamente meno eroe ma è anche quella una reazione, se non intervieni ma chiami qualcuno anche solo per spaventare l'aggressore hai fatto il tuo ma se resti e ti riprendi la scena sei malato.
Io chiederei la perizia psichiatrica per chi ha ripreso tutto.
E non scherzo.

Questa è una maledetta società di guardoni .
Avranno pensato di essere nel metaverso oppure erano in cerca di likes.
Ora hanno in galleria anche il video di un omicidio, possono spopolare su tiktok.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Nell'antica Roma esistevano gli ospedali comunque, per dire che c'era già una certa attenzione verso la componente sociale, benché i mezzi fossero ben diversi da quelli odierni. La società non è mai stata perfetta, ma è giusto criticare l'idea che l'evoluzione culturale sia una linea retta: idealmente dovrebbe essere così, ma nella realtà la storia umana è fatta da segmenti che si sovrappongono nel tempo, di ideali anche positivi che nascono da lontano. E di altri negativi che soppiantato quelli positivi. L'individualismo è una criticità non indifferente nella nostra società, acuito molto dal culto della personalità dei social.
> 
> In passato, anche grazie al cristianesimo e l'ebraismo (in occidente), era già piuttosto presente un ideale comune di solidarietà, poi la risposta alle domande che fai tu credo sia impossibile da dare, a meno che qualcuno inventi la macchina del tempo


Cioé? Se io invento e prendo la mia nuova macchina del tempo di zecca e viaggio indietro nei secoli non riusciro' a trovare episodi simili? Non é che forse era pure peggio? A Roma per dire c'era pure la schiavitu', ed i padroni erano liberi di uccidere i loro schiavi. Forse non é corretto andare cosi indietro nel tempo, queste erano persone che non avevano gli stessi strumenti culturali che abbiamo noi oggi, il cristianesimo e l'ebraismo sono stati usati a piacimento da sempre direi, chissà quante presunte streghe reclamano vendetta ed hanno implorato prima di essere bruciate vive davanti alla folla indifferente.

Fino a neanche tanto tempo fa ebrei venivano picchiati nelle piazze da cittadini con bava alla bocca, i progrom sono invenzioni del secolo scorso. Insomma, se si vogliono criticare i cittatidi che non intervengono é giustissimo, sono delusissimo anche io, capiamo pero' che é la natura umana questa.

Il discorso di filmare purtroppo é una sciagura, quella si, introdotta da questa società. Pero' per ampliare il discorso dobbiamo anche citare le cose positive introdotte da questa nostra civiltà. O si citano solo le cose negative?


----------



## Blu71 (31 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Willy se intervieni sei un eroe, se ti allontani per paura sei decisamente meno eroe ma è anche quella una reazione, se non intervieni ma chiami qualcuno anche solo per spaventare l'aggressore hai fatto il tuo *ma se resti e ti riprendi la scena sei malato.
> Io chiederei la perizia psichiatrica per chi ha ripreso tutto.
> E non scherzo.*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a me non sarebbe mai venuto in mente, ma meglio che ci sia così almeno lo sbattono dentro quel matto.


Si, ma questa é una cosa senza senso. Era in piazza cavolo, l'avranno visto 1000 persone e chissà quante altre telecamere installate ci saranno state... figurati se avevano bisogno del video fatto col telefonino. Quelli l'han fatto per avere un "ricordino".

"Sai che bello quando inviero' questo video nella chat di gruppo? Oddio, poi lo metto su Instagram con una frase di rito e prendo un sacco di like!!!"

Chi ha fatto il video é feccia. Non ho nulla da dire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Willy se intervieni sei un eroe, se ti allontani per paura sei decisamente meno eroe ma è anche quella una reazione, se non intervieni ma chiami qualcuno anche solo per spaventare l'aggressore hai fatto il tuo ma se resti e ti riprendi la scena sei malato.
> Io chiederei la perizia psichiatrica per chi ha ripreso tutto.
> E non scherzo.


guarda se intervieni rischi di diventare un martire o passare guai seri..... metti che quello si incazza con te e inizia a riempirti di botte. metti che mentre vi menate picchia la testa e muore... metti che ha un coltello.... uno furbo al giorno d'oggi non interviene (purtroppo). 

per intervenire devi esser sicuro che quello lo vuole ammazzare, credi sempre che si fermi in tempo quindi sei poco incentivato ad intervenire... 
metti che intervieni e lo salvi, ok hai salvato una vita ma di un altro mezzo avanzo di galera molestatore di passanti (diciamo la verità).

metti tutto insieme e ne vale la pena buttarsi nella mischia? bo.... non lo so. 

fare il video per metterlo on line è da pazzi ma fare il video per le autorità non è una cosa stupida.
chiamare i carabinieri... ora che ti han risposto l'ha già accoppato... sono attimi non è facile secondo me.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si, ma questa é una cosa senza senso. Era in piazza cavolo, l'avranno visto 1000 persone e chissà quante altre telecamere installate ci saranno state... figurati se avevano bisogno del video fatto col telefonino. Quelli l'ha fatto per avere un "ricordino".
> 
> "Sai che bello quando inviero' questo video nella chat di gruppo? Oddio, poi lo metto su Instagram con una frase di rito e prendo un sacco di like!!!"
> 
> *Chi ha fatto il video é feccia. Non ho nulla da dire.*



Ormai per assicurarsi qualche like certa gente è disposta a tutto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si, ma questa é una cosa senza senso. Era in piazza cavolo, l'avranno visto 1000 persone e chissà quante altre telecamere installate ci saranno state... figurati se avevano bisogno del video fatto col telefonino. Quelli l'han fatto per avere un "ricordino".
> 
> "Sai che bello quando inviero' questo video nella chat di gruppo? Oddio, poi lo metto su Instagram con una frase di rito e prendo un sacco di like!!!"
> 
> Chi ha fatto il video é feccia. Non ho nulla da dire.


be in effetti hai ragione anche te.

comunque sul momento può venire istintivo. ripeto a me non verrebbe mai ma non condanno a priori chi l'ha fatto.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be in effetti hai ragione anche te.
> 
> comunque sul momento può venire istintivo. ripeto a me non verrebbe mai ma* non condanno a priori chi l'ha fatto.*



Si tratta di gente indegna. Non è da condannare, per me, deve proprio estinguersi.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda se intervieni rischi di diventare un martire o passare guai seri..... metti che quello si incazza con te e inizia a riempirti di botte. metti che mentre vi menate picchia la testa e muore... metti che ha un coltello.... uno furbo al giorno d'oggi non interviene (purtroppo).
> 
> per intervenire devi esser sicuro che quello lo vuole ammazzare, credi sempre che si fermi in tempo quindi sei poco incentivato ad intervenire...
> metti che intervieni e lo salvi, ok hai salvato una vita ma di un altro mezzo avanzo di galera molestatore di passanti (diciamo la verità).
> ...


Tu saresti riuscito a riprendere la scena ?
Guarda che non parliamo di prendere la targa eh , ma di filmare in diretta la morte di un uomo.

Mi pare avessero la mano bella ferma e calma.

Mostri.
Si saranno divertiti pure.

C'erano le telecamere della videosorveglianza, non servivano i reporters. 
Ma magari vinceranno il tiktok dell'anno.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (31 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Cioé? Se io invento e prendo la mia nuova macchina del tempo di zecca e viaggio indietro nei secoli non riusciro' a trovare episodi simili? Non é che forse era pure peggio? A Roma per dire c'era pure la schiavitu', ed i padroni erano liberi di uccidere i loro schiavi. Forse non é corretto andare cosi indietro nel tempo, queste erano persone che non avevano gli stessi strumenti culturali che abbiamo noi oggi, il cristianesimo e l'ebraismo sono stati usati a piacimento da sempre direi, chissà quante presunte streghe reclamano vendetta ed hanno implorato prima di essere bruciate vive davanti alla folla indifferente.
> 
> Fino a neanche tanto tempo fa ebrei venivano picchiati nelle piazze da cittadini con bava alla bocca,* i progrom sono invenzioni del secolo scorso*. Insomma, se si vogliono criticare i cittatidi che non intervengono é giustissimo, sono delusissimo anche io, capiamo pero' che é la natura umana questa.
> 
> Il discorso di filmare purtroppo é una sciagura, quella si, introdotta da questa società. Pero' per ampliare il discorso dobbiamo anche citare le cose positive introdotte da questa nostra civiltà. O si citano solo le cose negative?


In realtà, il primo pogrom di cui si ha notizia risale all’epoca romana e, più precisamente, al 38 d.C., quando ad Alessandria la componente greca della cittadinanza si scagliò contro gli Ebrei, rei di mancata integrazione. Ne parla Filone di Alessandria nella “In Flaccum” e nella “Legatio ad Gaium”. Questa precisazione per confermare quanto hai detto anche tu: a fronte di individui che hanno propagandato un afflato di fratellanza universale, sono sempre esistiti, in ogni epoca, individui propensi alla violenza e alla morte. 
Certo è che nella società moderna, a mio parere, si stanno disgregando tutti i valori che dovrebbero qualificare un uomo in quanto tale: mi sembra davvero di trovarmi di fronte al sonno della ragione.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda se intervieni rischi di diventare un martire o passare guai seri..... metti che quello si incazza con te e inizia a riempirti di botte. metti che mentre vi menate picchia la testa e muore... metti che ha un coltello.... uno furbo al giorno d'oggi non interviene (purtroppo).
> 
> per intervenire devi esser sicuro che quello lo vuole ammazzare, credi sempre che si fermi in tempo quindi sei poco incentivato ad intervenire...
> metti che intervieni e lo salvi, ok hai salvato una vita ma di un altro mezzo avanzo di galera molestatore di passanti (diciamo la verità).
> ...



Il punto fondamentale è che lì c'erano un gruppo di persone.

Ma ognuna di esse era sola. E per ognuna di esse tutte le rimanenti erano inesistenti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si tratta di gente indegna. Non è da condannare, per me, deve proprio estinguersi.


sei mai stato un eroe vero o sei solo un eroe da tastiera?

io non so come reagirei, tu sei sicuro di quello che dici?
pochi post fa si diceva che era una piazza con un mare di persone e NESSUNO è intervenuto.
qui dentro invece tutti eroi.

c'è uno 0% di interventi reali contro un 95% di interventi da tastiera.

io ai numeri ci credo e penso che sarebbe meglio starsene zitti invece di criticare situazioni sconosciute.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu saresti riuscito a riprendere la scena ?
> Guarda che non parliamo di prendere la targa eh , ma di filmare in diretta la morte di un uomo.
> 
> Mi pare avessero la mano bella ferma e calma.
> ...


non mi sarebbe neanche venuto in mente di prendere il telefono.
probabilmente io credo che mi sarei allontanato.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sei mai stato un eroe vero o sei solo un eroe da tastiera?
> 
> io non so come reagirei, tu sei sicuro di quello che dici?
> pochi post fa si diceva che era una piazza con un mare di persone e NESSUNO è intervenuto.
> ...



Io non sono un eroe - nemmeno da tastiera - ma non mi sogno nemmeno lontanamente di giustificare chi in una situazione del genere non trova di meglio da fare che girare un video. Provo più rispetto per chi magari è fuggito per paura.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il punto fondamentale è che lì c'erano un gruppo di persone.
> 
> Ma ognuna di esse era sola. E per ognuna di esse tutte le rimanenti erano inesistenti.


di chi ti puoi fidare al giorno d'oggi???

metti che intervieni in 3, quello vi assale e i tuoi 2 compagni se la danno a gambe...
o uno dei tuoi 2 compagni gli tira un pugno e lo ammazza, e tu vai sotto processo per concorso in omicidio o cose così...

io non lo so...


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non sono un eroe - nemmeno da tastiera - ma non mi sogno nemmeno lontanamente di giustificare chi in una situazione del genere non trova di meglio da fare che girare un video. Provo più rispetto per chi magari è fuggito per paura.


io ti ho risposto sull'intervenire o meno, non sul filmare o meno.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io ti ho risposto sull'intervenire o meno, non sul filmare o meno.



Bene, se proprio lo vuoi sapere in passato l’ho fatto ma non mi ritengo un eroe.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Luglio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> In realtà, il primo pogrom di cui si ha notizia risale all’epoca romana e, più precisamente, al 38 d.C., quando ad Alessandria la componente greca della cittadinanza si scagliò contro gli Ebrei, rei di mancata integrazione. Ne parla Filone di Alessandria nella “In Flaccum” e nella “Legatio ad Gaium”. Questa precisazione per confermare quanto hai detto anche tu: a fronte di individui che hanno propagandato un afflato di fratellanza universale, sono sempre esistiti, in ogni epoca, individui propensi alla violenza e alla morte.
> Certo è che nella società moderna, a mio parere, si stanno disgregando tutti i valori che dovrebbero qualificare un uomo in quanto tale: mi sembra davvero di trovarmi di fronte al sonno della ragione.


TI ringrazio per la precisazione, é sempre bello imparare qualcosa di nuovo. 

Io non sono cosi pessimista, alcune derive preoccupano anche me, pero' se considero la situazione nel suo insieme mi sembra che l'umanità vada sempre più migliorandosi. Non si citano ovviamente quei casi in cui qualcuno nella folla é intervenuto ed ha fermato l'aagressore, quindi quando capita una sciagura simile rimettiamo in discussione la nostra civilità ed i valori fondanti di essa. 

Se trasportiamo il tutto nel 1970 (data a caso), siamo certi che l'esito sarebbe stato diverso? Ci metteresti la mano sul fuoco?

Poi parliamone dei valori. Uno dei valori della società fino a 40 anni fà era un maschilismo assurdo. Al processo di Izzo e degli altri due mascalzoni c'era un nutrito gruppo di persone anche importanti che minimizzava il tutto, dicendo che quelle erano ragazzacce e che se l'erano cercata vestendosi in quel modo (quale poi?) e provocando sessualmente gli aguzzini. Ora non penso che sentiremo mai più una scemata simile. Anche questi erano valori di quella società che si crede aver perso.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> di chi ti puoi fidare al giorno d'oggi???
> 
> metti che intervieni in 3, quello vi assale e i tuoi 2 compagni se la danno a gambe...
> o uno dei tuoi 2 compagni gli tira un pugno e lo ammazza, e tu vai sotto processo per concorso in omicidio o cose così...
> ...



Ma guarda, in fondo è quello che sostengo anch'io, e l'ho scritto prima. E' colpa della cosiddetta "giustizia".

Di fatto ti rendono inerme, poiché con cavilli giudiziari riescono a metterti dalla parte del torto anche in situazioni dove il buon senso di un bambino di 6 anni avrebbe la meglio.

Perciò prima di fare l'eroe, la gente ci pensa bene, si guarda l'un l'altra e tende a farsi i fatti propri. Se avessi la certezza che la giustizia funziona bene e sono protetto, avrei qualche stimolo in più a reagire.

Detto questo, quelli che riprendono con il telefonino sono ingiudicabili, manco si rendono conto da come sono saturi di lerciume da social.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bene, se proprio lo vuoi sapere in passato l’ho fatto ma non mi ritengo un eroe.


complimenti, racconta se vuoi. comunque ci sono situazioni e situazioni.
se in questa situazione non l'ha fatto nessuno io dico che criticare non è opportuno.
opinione mia tutto qua.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, in fondo è quello che sostengo anch'io, e l'ho scritto prima. E' colpa della cosiddetta "giustizia".
> 
> Di fatto ti rendono inerme, poiché con cavilli giudiziari riescono a metterti dalla parte del torto anche in situazioni dove il buon senso di un bambino di 6 anni avrebbe la meglio.
> 
> ...


Ma come fai ad andare in galera? Con tutte quelle telecamere, con tutti i telefonini che filmavano, con i presenti testimoni, con gli inquirenti che sanno fare il loro lavoro e ricostruire il tutto non ho veramente idea di come potrebbe andare in galera un terzo che interviene a sedare gli animi. Mica vi dovete picchiare per separarli, questa secondo me é una falsa scusa, immagino che nessuno si sia posto questo problema.

Più probabile che abbiano sottovalutato il tutto, e che abbiano semplicemente pensato a loro stessi piùttosto che intervenire.

In fondo non facciamo finta di sottovalutare il fatto che fosse un vu cumprà "insistente", e chi me lo fa fare di rischiare di prendere una manata in faccia per un vu cumprà?


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, in fondo è quello che sostengo anch'io, e l'ho scritto prima. E' colpa della cosiddetta "giustizia".
> 
> Di fatto ti rendono inerme, poiché con cavilli giudiziari riescono a metterti dalla parte del torto anche in situazioni dove il buon senso di un bambino di 6 anni avrebbe la meglio.
> 
> ...


ma pensa solo al fatto che se chiudi un ladro nello sgabuzzino in galera ci vai te....
no guarda... se devo rischiare per qualcuno che conosco o magari un bambino o in uno stupro allora la musica cambia, ma se devo buttarmi in mezzo tra uno psicopatico e quest'altro che non mi pare uno stinco di santo...


----------



## gabri65 (31 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma pensa solo al fatto che se chiudi un ladro nello sgabuzzino in galera ci vai te....
> no guarda... se devo rischiare per qualcuno che conosco o magari un bambino o in uno stupro allora la musica cambia, ma se devo buttarmi in mezzo tra uno psicopatico e quest'altro che non mi pare uno stinco di santo...





Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma come fai ad andare in galera? Con tutte quelle telecamere, con tutti i telefonini che filmavano, con i presenti testimoni, con gli inquirenti che sanno fare il loro lavoro e ricostruire il tutto non ho veramente idea di come potrebbe andare in galera un terzo che interviene a sedare gli animi. Mica vi dovete picchiare per separarli, questa secondo me é una falsa scusa, immagino che nessuno si sia posto questo problema.
> 
> Più probabile che abbiano sottovalutato il tutto, e che abbiano semplicemente pensato a loro stessi piùttosto che intervenire.
> 
> In fondo non facciamo finta di sottovalutare il fatto che fosse un vu cumprà "insistente", e chi me lo fa fare di rischiare di prendere una manata in faccia per un vu cumprà?



Vedi sopra anche la risposta dell'amico Willy.

Amico, sono contesti diversi, ma ti assicuro che mi è stato sconsigliato di citare una persona per tentata truffa. Avrei rischiato io, nonostante sia stata vittima (fortunatamente la truffa non è riuscita) e la perdita di tempo.

Di fatto hanno strutturato le leggi in modo che i delinquenti, e in generale chi vuol fare del male, è favorito se non proprio incentivato.

Chi si vuole difendere (o vuole difendere gli altri, in questo caso) rischia di brutto.

E' così, ed ho le mie ragioni quando stucchevolmente rimarco che la giustizia è il cancro #1 nel nostro paese. Per me che sono un complottaro fa parte del piano di degrado orchestrato da questi maledetti, ma qui poi andiamo OT.


----------



## bambagias (31 Luglio 2022)

Non so se qualcuno lo ha già scritto ma...
Qualche ricordo dell'esame di psicologia sociale: si chiama "effetto spettatore" ed è un fenomeno per cui più persone ci sono, meno queste si sentono in dovere di compiere una azione.
Mi ricordo ancora l'esempio in aula: se vedi una persona affogare e tu sei l'unico a vederlo è più facile che ti butti in acqua.
Veniva anche raccontato un fatto reale (in USA credo) dove decine di persone avevano assistito ad uno stupro in strada guardando dalle finestre delle loro abitazioni senza che nessuno facesse nulla.

Non giustifico chi non ha fatto nulla, il problema è più grande ed è "sociale".


----------



## danjr (31 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Caca-sottismo come piovesse...
> 
> Manca fossero li a spararsi col mitra per non intervenire, bah


Come si fa ad intervenire con un energumeno del genere? Chiedo senza polemica…al di là che chiamare le forze dell’ordine e provare ad urlare di smettere, come si può intervenire senza peggiorare ulteriormente le cose?


----------



## danjr (31 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> In Italia è pieno di senza palle e gente che è brava solo a chiacchiere.
> Parecchi sono quelli che poi si sentono "forti" solo quando sono in gruppetto e si tirano una striscia, per poi fare danni a loro volta.
> La verità è che la metà della popolazione (ma globale, non solo quí) andrebbe buttata giù da una torre perché ogni anno le cose sembrano solo peggiorare.


Io ammetto che sa solo non so se sarei intervenuto, avrei avuto estremamente paura, ma chiamare la polizia era il minimo. Per fortuna non mi sono mai trovato in una situazione del genere e spero non capiti mai


----------



## Igniorante (31 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Io ammetto che sa solo non so se sarei intervenuto, avrei avuto estremamente paura, ma chiamare la polizia era il minimo. Per fortuna non mi sono mai trovato in una situazione del genere e spero non capiti mai



Guarda, posso anche capire se uno è da solo o, peggio ancora, con la famiglia (siano essi genitori, compagna e/o figli) perché subentra la protezione verso i propri cari.
Soprattutto se il delinquente non è da solo ma sono in più di uno.
Ma quí veramente bastava "organizzarsi" anche solo con un minimo cenno d'intesa con quegli scemi che facevano i video, per riempire di botte questa feccia umana.


----------



## danjr (31 Luglio 2022)

bambagias ha scritto:


> Non so se qualcuno lo ha già scritto ma...
> Qualche ricordo dell'esame di psicologia sociale: si chiama "effetto spettatore" ed è un fenomeno per cui più persone ci sono, meno queste si sentono in dovere di compiere una azione.
> Mi ricordo ancora l'esempio in aula: se vedi una persona affogare e tu sei l'unico a vederlo è più facile che ti butti in acqua.
> Veniva anche raccontato un fatto reale (in USA credo) dove decine di persone avevano assistito ad uno stupro in strada guardando dalle finestre delle loro abitazioni senza che nessuno facesse nulla.
> ...


Ma che effetto spettatore dai… si chiama “sono uscito per prendermi le sigarette e nel giro di pochi minuti devo scegliere se mettere a repentaglio tutto quello che ho oppure no”.


----------



## danjr (31 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Guarda, posso anche capire se uno è da solo o, peggio ancora, con la famiglia (siano essi genitori, compagna e/o figli) perché subentra la protezione verso i propri cari.
> Soprattutto se il delinquente non è da solo ma sono in più di uno.
> Ma quí veramente bastava "organizzarsi" anche solo con un minimo cenno d'intesa con quegli scemi che facevano i video, per riempire di botte questa feccia umana.


Dici poco con “bastava organizzarsi”. Ad esempio per il povero willy sono bastati una cinquantina di secondo per ucciderlo, qua forse è trascorso qualche mobilito in più, ma si parla sempre di tempi rapidissimi. Ricordo anche il ragazzo italiano ucciso in discoteca da tre energumeni ceceni, come si fa ad organizzarsi?
Ti faccio poi notare una cosa, non ci fosse stato il video e due o tre persone fossero intervenute per picchiare l’aggressore, via poi a dimostrare che l’hai fatto a fin di bene…


----------



## bambagias (31 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma che effetto spettatore dai… si chiama “sono uscito per prendermi le sigarette e nel giro di pochi minuti devo scegliere se mettere a repentaglio tutto quello che ho oppure no”.


Come ho scritto è un fenomeno noto in psicologia e questo è il suo nome.
Se ti interessa su Wikipedia è spiegato in modo approfondito (dopo che ho scritto sono andato a farmi un ripasso...).


----------



## admin (31 Luglio 2022)

A prescindere dagli stereotipi cavalcati dai media di regime che godono di queste situazioni da trasformare in campagna elettorale, ripeto sempre quello che ho detto a più riprese: non fate mai a botte per strada. Cercate sempre la via della diplomazia e allontanatevi. Come vi muovete, perdete. O vi beccate una denuncia o magari una coltellata. Quando becco qualche provocatore aggressivo gli rispondo sempre che non faccio a botte per strada, che mi alleno per menare e che se vuole gli offro un paio di guantoni in modo da vedercela in palestra, su un ring. Quando gli dici così poi fanno pippa.


----------



## Maurizio91 (31 Luglio 2022)

Wow. Si resta scioccati.
Ammetto di essere maggiormente scioccato dall infinita stupidità dell'italiano che non dall'omicidio in sé (forse se ne sentono troppi ogni giorno):

Siamo davvero circondati da gente che non ragiona in alcun modo. Cioè veramente nell arco di diversi lunghissimi minuti non gli è mai passato per la testa che se lo uccide la sua vita finisce? Che pollo ragazzi. E non mi si venga a dire che l'immigrazione ha creato tensione sociale; su questa terra i problemi non sono mai mancati, ma la gente tiene il senno, altrimenti durante il medioevo sarebbero dovuti impazzire tutti.
Se ti basta una cosetta a caso ad una bancarella per terminare la tua vita, significa solo che sei un pollo e un debole. Oltre che un violento senza cervello (ho letto che è pregiudicato).

Ecco perché bisogna davvero tenere gli occhi aperti, evitare tutto l'evitabile e usare la capoccia, se almeno noi la conserviamo. Non si può vincere contro questi elementi, perché loro vanno all-in in tutti i sensi.
Uno in meno per le strade ragazzi, e non mi riferisco certo alla vittima nigeriana, che adesso verrà resa simbolo di non si sa che cosa


----------



## Maurizio91 (31 Luglio 2022)

bambagias ha scritto:


> Non so se qualcuno lo ha già scritto ma...
> Qualche ricordo dell'esame di psicologia sociale: si chiama "effetto spettatore" ed è un fenomeno per cui più persone ci sono, meno queste si sentono in dovere di compiere una azione.
> Mi ricordo ancora l'esempio in aula: se vedi una persona affogare e tu sei l'unico a vederlo è più facile che ti butti in acqua.
> Veniva anche raccontato un fatto reale (in USA credo) dove decine di persone avevano assistito ad uno stupro in strada guardando dalle finestre delle loro abitazioni senza che nessuno facesse nulla.
> ...


Ti ricordi benissimo, è esattamente quello. Al di là che il fatto specifico freni una persona dall'intervenire, l'effetto è reale e dimostrato anche dalle neuroscienze sociali.
Il fatto a cui ti riferisci credo si trattasse di una donna, inseguita e poi uccisa. Le indagini rivelarono che circa 50 persone (molte da balconi e finestre, quindi al sicuro) assistettero alla scena, senza fare nulla, proprio perché A si aspettava l'inventento di B, C, D; ma anche B ragiono' così nei confronti di A, C, D. E così via. 
Il risultato fu l'immobilismo di tutti.

L'effetto è stato studiato in lungo e in largo nel tempo, con simulazioni di ogni genere, modificando la variabile dipendente (il numero degli spettatori) e osservando il risultato. 

Non c'è solo questo effetto, ma anche altri simili, seppur non identici. Uno che ricordo su due piedi è quello sulla diffusione della responsabilità: all'aumentare degli spettatori a un fatto non aumenta la responsabilità totale, dato che questa tende a spalmarsi sul gruppo. Quindi più aumentano gli spettatori, più cala la responsabilità individuale, ognuno prende una fetta di responsabilità sempre più piccola. 

La psicologia sociale descrive fenomeni impressionanti, dimostra quanta poca libertà abbiamo anche in campo sociale. È come se avessimo precaricati di default dei modi di agire e di pensare. Compiuta l'azione (o non azione) l'individuo pensa di aver scelto di essersi comportato così


----------



## sokien (31 Luglio 2022)

Qualcuno parla di "psicologia sociale" giustamente, altri parlano del classico 2 pesi 2 misure, ma probabilmente ai giuristi del forum manca un concetto basilare, la privazione di un diritto altrui non ti garantisce automaticamente i tuoi diritti, mi spiego per i pochi che non capiscono, metti che mi rigano la macchina e lì davanti c'è un ragazzino...secondo il ragionamento di qualcuno posso picchiarlo preventivamente prima ancora di sapere come sono andati i fatti (così da essere libero di imporre il mio concetto di giustizia)...poco importa a quanto pare se avrò o meno le prove/la certezza della sua colpa...e secondo voi è giusto? se fosse vostro figlio? Vorrei ricordare ai nostalgici che per esempio "il delitto d'onore" fu usato a più riprese per compiere dei veri omicidi che non avevano nulla a che fare con l'onore...


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Luglio 2022)

Non ho fatto minimamente riferimento al colore della pelle della persona che è stata uccisa e nemmeno alla sua nazionalità, come non ho fatto accenno alcuno alle generalità dell'aggressore.

Bastano i fatti a rendere agghiacciante il quadro e a far inorridire: una persona, pare, fa un apprezzamento a una donna o la apostrofa in un modo che al suo compagno non piace e quest'ultimo lo uccide di botte con la stessa stampella che il primo usa per deambulare per via di un handicap fisico.

Sarebbe bastato un richiamo all'educazione o un ruspante vaffa oppure,molto più saggiamente, sarebbe bastato far finta di nulla e proseguire e invece l'assassino ha ben pensato che il malcapitato avrebbe dovuto pagare con la vita.


Il tutto non in una stradina abbandonata ma tra la gente che riprendeva il tutto.
Magari pure la donna dell'assassino era lì tra loro e si godeva la virile reazione del suo compagno.

Siamo alla pazzia.
Delle volte davvero sopravvaluto l'uomo.

Oggi ci ha lasciato la pelle un venditore ambulante ma magari poteva essere un bambino che col super santos aveva rotto il vetro del nostro giustiziere per un giorno.

La pochezza dell'uomo delle volte è disarmante.
L'uomo è come una spugna che può assorbire da piccolo il meglio e crescere in un certo modo , può assorbire il peggio perché la vita delle volte è crudele e poi ci sono quelli che assorbono il nulla e crescono come piante grasse.
I terzi sono quelli che mi fanno più paura per l'aridita' della mente e dello spirito.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Luglio 2022)

sokien ha scritto:


> Qualcuno parla di "psicologia sociale" giustamente, altri parlano del classico 2 pesi 2 misure, ma probabilmente ai giuristi del forum manca un concetto basilare, la privazione di un diritto altrui non ti garantisce automaticamente i tuoi diritti, mi spiego per i pochi che non capiscono, metti che mi rigano la macchina e lì davanti c'è un ragazzino...secondo il ragionamento di qualcuno posso picchiarlo preventivamente prima ancora di sapere come sono andati i fatti (così da essere libero di imporre il mio concetto di giustizia)...poco importa a quanto pare se avrò o meno le prove/la certezza della sua colpa...e secondo voi è giusto? se fosse vostro figlio? Vorrei ricordare ai nostalgici che per esempio "il delitto d'onore" fu usato a più riprese per compiere dei veri omicidi che non avevano nulla a che fare con l'onore...


infatti, uno doveva trovarsi sin dall'inizio per avere chiara la dinamica della situazione, se uno spettatore si trova gia a fatti in corso probabilmente manco riesce a capire chi "ha ragione" e chi "ha torto". Poi magari il tizio o i tizi che hanno filmato hanno chiamato prima la polizia e poi hanno registrato per avere una testimonianza attendibile. Alla fine dal di fuori è facile sentenziare


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ho fatto minimamente riferimento al colore della pelle della persona che è stata uccisa e nemmeno alla sua nazionalità, come non ho fatto accenno alcuno alle generalità dell'aggressore.
> 
> Bastano i fatti a rendere agghiacciante il quadro e a far inorridire: una persona, pare, fa un apprezzamento a una donna o la apostrofa in un modo che al suo compagno non piace e quest'ultimo lo uccide di botte con la stessa stampella che il primo usa per deambulare per via di un handicap fisico.
> 
> ...


non credo abbia fatto un apprezzamento, a quanto pare ha detto il classico "ehi bella vuoi comprare ", gli ambulanti africani sono soliti utilizzare il bello/bella, oppure ehi amico/fratello


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non credo abbia fatto un apprezzamento, a quanto pare ha detto il classico "ehi bella vuoi comprare ", gli ambulanti africani sono soliti utilizzare il bello/bella, oppure ehi amico/fratello


Infatti ho usato il termine 'apprezzamento' solo per provare a dare una spiegazione al tutto ma anche io ho la tua sensazione.
L'avesse chiamata cugina forse non sarebbe andata diversamente.


----------



## sunburn (31 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sei mai stato un eroe vero o sei solo un eroe da tastiera?
> 
> io non so come reagirei, tu sei sicuro di quello che dici?
> pochi post fa si diceva che era una piazza con un mare di persone e NESSUNO è intervenuto.
> ...


Sul discorso del filmare non ci sono parole e siamo tutti d’accordo.
Sull’intervenire, invece, il discorso è un po’ più complesso. A me è successo di trovarmi in una situazione simile. Ero con mio fratello che pratica sport da combattimento sin da bambino e, prima ancora che io mi rendessi conto di quel che stava succedendo, lui aveva già sdraiato l’aggressore con una qualche tecnica. Ma lui era appunto allenato a combattere e sapeva quel che si doveva fare e come.
In due occasioni a me è capitato di salvare la pelle a qualcuno, un signore andato in arresto cardiaco e un bambino che si era tuffato col mare agitato, ma per entrambe le situazioni ero formato e allenato a intervenire sia materialmente che, soprattutto, a livello mentale.
Questo per dire che in situazioni di pericolo, per sé o per altri, la buona volontà teorica non basta perché, quando ci si trova in una situazione di stress, la lucidità mentale va a farsi benedire e, spesso, non si ha neanche il tempo materiale per pensare: se non hai interiorizzato quel che si deve fare al punto da averlo nel tuo bagaglio di competenze come un automatismo, ciao còre.

Detto questo, intervenire mettendola sul corpo a corpo con il tizio probabilmente non l’avrei fatto perché mi mancano la preparazione e l’attitudine mentale al combattimento, ma almeno avvicinarsi urlando o tirandogli qualcosa dietro penso di sì. E penso che almeno questo i passanti avrebbero potuto e dovuto farlo(come la tizia con l’aggressore fuori dalla stazione centrale di Milano). Magari non sarebbe servito a nulla, ma nella maggior parte dei casi avere degli elementi esterni può dissuadere l’aggressore che, invece, con l’indifferenza totale degli altri si è sentito come nella giungla, ove tutto gli era concesso.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sei mai stato un eroe vero o sei solo un eroe da tastiera?
> 
> io non so come reagirei, tu sei sicuro di quello che dici?
> pochi post fa si diceva che era una piazza con un mare di persone e NESSUNO è intervenuto.
> ...



Su will erano disarmati!

In vita mia avrò sedato insieme ad amici almeno 20 risse, che manco sono un violento o uno che va cercare casini.

Ma quando si faceva vita notturna quei balordoni dell' alta bergamasca stavano sempre a far casino 

Un conto è se girano coltelli o cose, ma tra due persone disarmate se vedi che uno sta per tirare le cuoia, OVVIO che intervieni.
E manco serve il cuor di leone o particolare coraggio per farlo, anzi è probabile che l'aggressore appena lo prendi la smette da solo perché gli si sistema anche l' ingranaggio del cervello che l'aveva mandato fuori di testa


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Luglio 2022)

Io mi chiedo come si faccia a giustificare passanti e tizio pazzo.. sembra quasi che ci sono solo 2 risse al giorno.. quando probabilmente di risse c'è ne saranno a centinaia al giorno sparsi qua e la. Evidentemente 99 risse 100 il tizio che picchia si sta rendono che sta facendo una maialata oppure amici e altro intorno intervengono per raffreddare la cosa. Questo significa che non è vero che la gente è ridicola ecc. altrimenti ci sarebbero centinaia di morti per risse in giro... questo poveraccio è stato sfortunato ad essersi beccato un pazzo scatenato (probabilmente sarebbe stato un problema sociale in futuro) e gente intorno senza balle. Tutto qui..


----------



## danjr (31 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sul discorso del filmare non ci sono parole e siamo tutti d’accordo.
> Sull’intervenire, invece, il discorso è un po’ più complesso. A me è successo di trovarmi in una situazione simile. Ero con mio fratello che pratica sport da combattimento sin da bambino e, prima ancora che io mi rendessi conto di quel che stava succedendo, lui aveva già sdraiato l’aggressore con una qualche tecnica. Ma lui era appunto allenato a combattere e sapeva quel che si doveva fare e come.
> In due occasioni a me è capitato di salvare la pelle a qualcuno, un signore andato in arresto cardiaco e un bambino che si era tuffato col mare agitato, ma per entrambe le situazioni ero formato e allenato a intervenire sia materialmente che, soprattutto, a livello mentale.
> Questo per dire che in situazioni di pericolo, per sé o per altri, la buona volontà teorica non basta perché, quando ci si trova in una situazione di stress, la lucidità mentale va a farsi benedire e, spesso, non si ha neanche il tempo materiale per pensare: se non hai interiorizzato quel che si deve fare al punto da averlo nel tuo bagaglio di competenze come un automatismo, ciao còre.
> ...


Secondo me il tanto demonizzato “filmare” per prima cosa ci ha permesso di sapere come sono andati i fatti e fatto arrestare il
Sub umano. L’unica cosa che io avrei fatto (probabilmente avrei avuto estrema paura ad intervenire) è urlare qualcosa del tipo “guarda che ti stiamo filmando vai via!”. Filmare come deterrente poteva essere un’idea


----------



## kYMERA (31 Luglio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Quello che riprende è il più pezzo di  di tutti, posso capire ancora ancora il signore anziano, ma tutti gli altri? Poi magari sono gli stessi che su internet fanno i paladini dei più deboli...


Scusate eh, ma tutti bravi a dire che dovevano intervenire. Che ne sapete se quello non si girava e tirava fuori un coltello e menava pure quelli che intervenivano? 
Quello che devono fare le persone è segnalare alle forze dell'ordine, non certo di buttarsi nella mischia e partecipare in massa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Su will erano disarmati!
> 
> In vita mia avrò sedato* insieme ad amici *almeno 20 risse, che manco sono un violento o uno che va cercare casini.
> 
> ...



Con amici è un conto,da solo....mmm,mica tanto.
Anche perchè non sai mai se il tizio che mena ha degli amici "guardoni" che intervengono in caso di problemi (vedi il caso di willy Monteiro)

Così come non sai se il tizio che sta menando ha un coltello in tasca e non lo sta usando perchè (al momento) è in una situazione di vantaggio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Luglio 2022)

Ma insomma ragazzi, un mio amico per sedare una rissa si è preso un coltellata.
Da allora ogni volta che ne vedo una, io faccio un giro larghissimo.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Con amici è un conto,da solo....mmm,mica tanto.
> Anche perchè non sai mai se il tizio che mena ha degli amici "guardoni" che intervengono in caso di problemi (vedi il caso di willy Monteiro)
> 
> Così come non sai se il tizio che sta menando ha un coltello in tasca e non lo sta usando perchè (al momento) è in una situazione di vantaggio.



Ho detto amici, perché capitavano sempre la notte, magari eravamo solo in 2.

Ma a prescindere, sarei intervenuto al 1000%, ma è ovvio.

Ma super ovvio, stai ad osservare uno che ammazza un altro per soffocamento?
Ma dai su, se proprio hai paura che ti tiri un pugno sul naso anche a te, gli dai un calcio nelle costole che lo ribalta e poi ti dai alla fuga.
Non le hai prese ma almeno hai salvato la situazione.

Ci sono possibilità dello 0% che sarei stato il a fare il guardone mentre l'altro crepava.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma insomma ragazzi, un mio amico per sedare una rissa si è preso un accoltellata.
> Da allora ogni volta che ne vedo una, io faccio un giro larghissimo.


Basta analizzare il contesto.

Età, ora, luogo... e hai già un' idea del pericolo.

Penso che se sei li a fare lo Spielberg dei poveri, avrai ben visto che la situazione non è cosi pericolosa se intervieni


----------



## ARKANA (31 Luglio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Scusate eh, ma tutti bravi a dire che dovevano intervenire. Che ne sapete se quello non si girava e tirava fuori un coltello e menava pure quelli che intervenivano?
> Quello che devono fare le persone è segnalare alle forze dell'ordine, non certo di buttarsi nella mischia e partecipare in massa


Ma io con intervenire non intendo buttarsi addosso all'aggressore/farci a botte, intendo avvicinarsi e dirgli qualcosa per cercare di farlo smettere, probabilmente magari non lo avrebbe fatto, ma almeno un tentativo si poteva fare, che ne so, una cosa del genere "va che lo ammazzi, e se muore o gli succede qualcosa di irreversibile poi nei casini ci vai tu, ne vale la pena?" Poi se la situazione degenera o sta per degenerare puoi pure scappare ci mancherebbe, non pretendo che una persona metta a rischio la sua incolumità per uno sconosciuto, ma ripeto, un tentativo io almeno lo avrei fatto


----------



## pazzomania (31 Luglio 2022)

Comunque raga, se ci chiediamo pure se vada sedata una rissa "ridicola" come quella, in pieno giorno, senza armi e fra due persone adulte.... meglio sperare che Putin non prenda di mira mai l' Italia.. o facciamo prima a lasciargli le chiavi nella serratura e darci alla fuga


----------



## danjr (31 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Su will erano disarmati!
> 
> In vita mia avrò sedato insieme ad amici almeno 20 risse, che manco sono un violento o uno che va cercare casini.
> 
> ...


Con 20 amici sarebbe capace anche mia sorella di intervenire, ma il più delle volte di giorno giro da solo, quindi intanto ragiono come se fossi solo, cosa faccio? gli tiro un calcio?
Partiamo dal presupposto che quello là ha ucciso una persona per una frase sbagliata, se io gli tiro un calcio in testa senza stenderlo poi cosa mi fa? se lo stendo cosa fanno a me? Se ti metti in mezzo devi essere pronto a lottare per uccidere perché di fronte hai uno così e io avrei infinita paura proprio perché quello


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Su will erano disarmati!
> 
> In vita mia avrò sedato insieme ad amici almeno 20 risse, che manco sono un violento o uno che va cercare casini.
> 
> ...


vivi nel bronx?
intanto tu avevi gli amici, questi no.
comunque io dico che se la non ha fatto niente nessuno significa che li han selezionati tutti si vede, dato che qua intervengono tutti.............


----------



## danjr (31 Luglio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ma io con intervenire non intendo buttarsi addosso all'aggressore/farci a botte, intendo avvicinarsi e dirgli qualcosa per cercare di farlo smettere, probabilmente magari non lo avrebbe fatto, ma almeno un tentativo si poteva fare, che ne so, una cosa del genere "va che lo ammazzi, e se muore o gli succede qualcosa di irreversibile poi nei casini ci vai tu, ne vale la pena?" Poi se la situazione degenera o sta per degenerare puoi pure scappare ci mancherebbe, non pretendo che una persona metta a rischio la sua incolumità per uno sconosciuto, ma ripeto, un tentativo io almeno lo avrei fatto


Penso che questa sia l'unica cosa sensata da fare, infatti da lontano qualcuno che diceva cose del genere si sente. L'unica strada è cercare di fare "ragionare" e chiamare le forze dell'ordine. Poi ripeto, se sei con 4/5 amici puoi intervenire anche in condizioni di relativa sicurezza, anche se la coltellata è sempre dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ho fatto minimamente riferimento al colore della pelle della persona che è stata uccisa e nemmeno alla sua nazionalità, come non ho fatto accenno alcuno alle generalità dell'aggressore.
> 
> *Bastano i fatti a rendere agghiacciante il quadro e a far inorridire: una persona, pare, fa un apprezzamento a una donna o la apostrofa in un modo che al suo compagno non piace e quest'ultimo lo uccide di botte con la stessa stampella che il primo usa per deambulare per via di un handicap fisico.*
> 
> ...


Smentita diavolo. Ha "cercato di chiedere l'elemosina troppo insistentemente", queste le parole del criminale. L'ha ucciso perché chiedeva 1€.


----------



## danjr (31 Luglio 2022)

Comunque è stato individuato chi ha girato il video e si tratterebbe di una ragazza giovane


----------



## Swaitak (31 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Comunque è stato individuato chi ha girato il video e si tratterebbe di una ragazza giovane


io dal video ho sentito solo voci femminili e voci anziane infatti


----------



## pazzomania (31 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vivi nel bronx?
> intanto tu avevi gli amici, questi no.
> comunque io dico che se la non ha fatto niente nessuno significa che li han selezionati tutti si vede, dato che qua intervengono tutti.............



il Number One forse era peggio del Bronx ahaha


----------



## smallball (31 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> il Number One forse era peggio del Bronx ahaha


Dimentichi lo Scacco Matto di Predore


----------



## pazzomania (31 Luglio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Dimentichi lo Scacco Matto di Predore



Stavo per scriverlo amico giuro ahahahahahahaha

Li due miei amici avevano provocato la persona sbagliata, questo e i suoi amici li hanno inseguiti in auto, tagliato la strada e fermati alle5 di mattina, li hanno saccagnati talmento tanto che i miei poveri soci sono stati gonfi per 15 giorni...


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibile quello che è successo ieri a Citanova Marche, un Nigeriano - Alika Ogorchukwu ambulante di 39 anni, è stato assalito dal 32 italiano Filippo Ferlazzo. L'assassino, dopo che ha colpito con la stampella il nigeriano e atterrato, si sedette sopra di lui andando a schiacciare testa e collo. I passanti sulla strada riprendono tutto col video con tanto di "Lo ammazzi" "Fermanti" ma nessuno fa nulla. Il Nigeriano è deceduto.
> 
> Alla base che ha portato la Rabbia dell'aggressore ci sono due teorie. La prima è il "complimento" fatto alla ragazza dell'italiano ma secondo gli investigatori più probabile l'insistenza dell'ambulante nel voler vendere la sua merca. L'assissino per completare l'opera ha rubato il telefono all'uomo privo di vita.
> 
> A riportare la notizie sono tutte le testate.


Ho segnalato il giorno stesso dello scioglimento delle camere un'escalation agostiana di aggressioni a extracomunitari, gay e a inchieste ad hoc.. 
La stampa e repubblica sono già partite con gli scoop su Mosca che fa cadere draghi (guarda caso eh....) e adesso arriveranno i reportage sulle violenze.. 
Ovviamente sta bestia x me va messa in prigione ma volevo solo sottolineare il caso.. Scommetto che qualche piddiota adesso accusera il clima di fascismo xenofobo che creano meloni e salvini..


----------



## Milanoide (31 Luglio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scommetto che qualche piddiota adesso accusera il clima di fascismo xenofobo che creano meloni e salvini..


Ti piace vincere facile, eh? Vedi a inizio topic.
(Formigli e controtweet Meloni).
Non credo alla premeditazione mediatica organizzata.
Semplicemente, nelle redazioni in periodo estivo si corre dietro a tutto. 
In periodo estivo + elettorale anche peggio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ti piace vincere facile, eh? Vedi a inizio topic.
> (Formigli e controtweet Meloni).
> Non credo alla premeditazione mediatica organizzata.
> Semplicemente, nelle redazioni in periodo estivo si corre dietro a tutto.
> In periodo estivo + elettorale anche peggio.


Si ma infatti io non intendo che gli episodi siano fake, il fatto è che si andranno a citare ogni tipo di situazioni a mezzo stampa per dare argomenti di attacco alla destra


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (31 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> il Number One forse era peggio del Bronx ahaha


Corte franca il paradiso sulla terra


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (31 Luglio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Dimentichi lo Scacco Matto di Predore


La gabbia del dylan dog


----------



## Milanoide (31 Luglio 2022)

Personalmente: 
1) non ho intenzione di vedere il video, mi guasterebbe l'umore.
2) ho provato in altre circostanze a fare la mia parte di cittadino, ma con un evento di molto minore entità. A metà strada della lite in movimento ciclo-pedonale, El Fideo Milanoide ha incrociato e chiamato "Mosca" (nomignolo affibbiatogli da ragazzino, con gli anni è diventato un moscone) a tenersi pronto per farsi dare man forte in caso la lite con " la nuova risorsa" fosse degenerata.
La "nuova risorsa" sembrava l'identikit di Unabomber con un naso da pugile visibilmente deformato. Milanoide si è sempre comparato con i numeri corporei di Ambrosini, apparentemente uguali, ma lo specchio rimanda l'immagine di Castillejo, pronto ad andare in pezzi al minimo urto.
3) in un litigio da tangenziale la mia compagna mi ha ricordato che non puoi mai sapere chi ti trovi di fronte e se ci lasci le penne lasceresti molte persone nella bratta e nel dolore.
4) arrivando sul luogo della scena oggetto di questo topic poco prima, mi sarei detto:
Attore 1: nato chissà dove, ma che per arrivare qui a fare quello che fa, forse sarebbe stato meglio non fosse mai arrivato
Attore 2: nato qui, ma che per fare quello che fa, forse sarebbe meglio spedirlo chissà dove.
Passare oltre.
5) fossi arrivato nel momento culminante, forse avrei tentato di spingerlo via. Forse.
6) se uno entra in trance omicida, urlargli nell'orecchio che finirà in carcere fino alla fine dei suoi giorni non serve a nulla.
7) proprio ieri, ho scoperto che le scorribande delle bande rivali dei figli disadattati delle nuove risorse, tanto strombazzate sui social con tanto di cronisti che tengono aggiornati sulle varie puntate, attingono dalle mie zone. Bene, anzi male. Da queste nuove risorse non c'è nulla di buono da aspettarsi. Saranno un ulteriore debito.
8) quindi, ritengo corrette alcune riflessioni di Raryof e Gabri65 sulle prospettive cupe che rischiamo di trovarci davanti.
Se la profezia nefasta non si avvererà sarà pura fortuna e non sarà grazie alla lungimiranza dei politici.
9) stiamo preparando cocktail con ingredienti esplosivi. 
10) mezzi in vista di un fine e coerenza, questo chiedo: se l'ordine di scuderia è lasciar entrare tutti per carità cristiana, allora NON ti puoi affidare al libero mercato ed alla buona sorte per la successiva integrazione e controllo sociale generale. 
Sono fenomeni da governare nel dettaglio e nel quotidiano.
11) alla fine, senza politiche attive ed efficaci di integrazione e controllo sociale, la strada alla destra la spiani tu sinistra con il volemose bene.
12) perché se anche venissero le solite statistiche rassicuranti a dire che devianza e criminalità sono sostanzialmente minoritarie ed invariate, vi sono mille-mila situazioni di disagio ed attrito economico in cui il picio indigeno deve pagare per il picio nuovo arrivato.
13) se vogliono continuare a lasciar entrare tutti, facciano il piacere di parlare con 4 amministratori condominiali che diranno che ci stavano già abbastanza furbi italiani per farne arrivare di nuovi e tanti da fuori.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Luglio 2022)

Comunque ieri è successo anche un altro fatto : un commerciante è stato ucciso a martellate da un 20enne nigeriano. Ferito anche un cliente del negozio.

Adesso,senza voler necessariamente mettere a confronto i due casi perchè comunque parliamo di 2 bestie da impiccare (per me),come mai una notizia è venuta così alla ribalta,con tanto di tweet polemici di Formigli contro il cdx (campagna elettorale...) e post di calciatori,inluencer,artisti (sempre contro il cdx),mentre questo omicidio da parte di un nigeriano è passato in secondo,terzo piano e quarto piano ?


----------



## Djici (31 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque ieri è successo anche un altro fatto : un commerciante è stato ucciso a martellate da un 20enne nigeriano. Ferito anche un cliente del negozio.
> 
> Adesso,senza voler necessariamente mettere a confronto i due casi perchè comunque parliamo di 2 bestie da impiccare (per me),come mai una notizia è venuta così alla ribalta,con tanto di tweet polemici di Formigli contro il cdx (campagna elettorale...) e post di calciatori,inluencer,artisti (sempre contro il cdx),mentre questo omicidio da parte di un nigeriano è passato in secondo,terzo piano e quarto piano ?


Esattamente quello che scrivevo nel topic di Calabria.
O la gente fa finta di non capire o il QI medio nel mondo e infinitamente più basso di quello che credevo


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque ieri è successo anche un altro fatto : un commerciante è stato ucciso a martellate da un 20enne nigeriano. Ferito anche un cliente del negozio.
> 
> Adesso,senza voler necessariamente mettere a confronto i due casi perchè comunque parliamo di 2 bestie da impiccare (per me),come mai una notizia è venuta così alla ribalta,con tanto di tweet polemici di Formigli contro il cdx (campagna elettorale...) e post di calciatori,inluencer,artisti (sempre contro il cdx),mentre questo omicidio da parte di un nigeriano è passato in secondo,terzo piano e quarto piano ?


Ma cosa c'entra scusa?

Prima di tutto il povero commerciante Cinese si é ritrovato questo criminale alle 7:30 di mattina nel suo negozio, e la sola persona che era presente (un Bulgaro di 50 anni) é intervenuto in soccorso dell'aggredito, ed ora si trova pure lui in ospedale. Sembra che stesse cercando di rubare due martelli e che il commerciante lo abbia fermato, poi la situazione é degenerata. Brutta cosa.

Cosa dovremmo dire? Indifferenza per questo commerciante Cinese, picchiato in mezzo alla piazza e gente a filmare? Mah.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra scusa?
> 
> Prima di tutto il povero commerciante Cinese si é ritrovato questo criminale alle 7:30 di mattina nel suo negozio, e la sola persona che era presente (un Bulgaro di 50 anni) é intervenuto in soccorso dell'aggredito, ed ora si trova pure lui in ospedale. Sembra che stesse cercando di rubare due martelli e che il commerciante lo abbia fermato, poi la situazione é degenerata. Brutta cosa.
> 
> Cosa dovremmo dire? Indifferenza per questo commerciante Cinese, picchiato in mezzo alla piazza e gente a filmare? Mah.



Come che c'entra ?
Se tanto parliamo di odio,di colpa della politica,ecc.ecc,dovrebbe valere per entrambi i casi riportati.
Invece uno è diventato virale,mentre l'altro...non se lo caha nessuno.
Ma proprio nessuno.
Influencer ? No. Calciatori ? No. Giornalisti ? No. Formigli,che aveva appena attaccato il cdx per la questione dell'extracomunitario ucciso,stavolta,con l'omicidio a parti invertite,stranamente non dice più nulla.

Ora mi spiace dirlo,ma se fosse successo a parti invertite (con l'extracomunitario che uccideva l'italiano) non sono così sicuro che sarebbe diventato così virale da mettere in moto giornalismo,influencer,calciatori,ecc.ecc
Ed infatti a parti invertite (con il cinese massacrato a martellate) è passato tutto in secondo piano.
Sarà il potere di una certa campagna elettorale,non so.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Luglio 2022)

Tutti gli episodi criminali vanno sempre condannati senza cercare di giustificare le cose quando la vittima non è dI proprio gradimento.
Chi, legittimamente, ha avuto paura di intervenire si può anche capire. Chi ha pensato bene di fare un video, per me, è il peggio della nostra società malata.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque ieri è successo anche un altro fatto : un commerciante è stato ucciso a martellate da un 20enne nigeriano. Ferito anche un cliente del negozio.
> 
> Adesso,senza voler necessariamente mettere a confronto i due casi perchè comunque parliamo di 2 bestie da impiccare (per me),come mai una notizia è venuta così alla ribalta,con tanto di tweet polemici di Formigli contro il cdx (campagna elettorale...) e post di calciatori,inluencer,artisti (sempre contro il cdx),mentre questo omicidio da parte di un nigeriano è passato in secondo,terzo piano e quarto piano ?


ieri era sabato, probabile che chi gestisce i media di salvini e meloni non lavorasse


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ieri era sabato, probabile che chi gestisce i media di salvini e meloni non lavorasse



Ma a quanto pare neanche gli altri...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma a quanto pare neanche gli altri...


ma a chi interesse strumentalizzare quella notizia non poteva fare niente perche il commerciante pare fosse cinese, il cliente bulgaro e l'aggressore nigeriano (sembra l'inizio di una barzelletta.). Ci fosse stato un italiano ferito stai tranquillo che la notizia avrebbe avuto piu risalto.
Cmq per la questione dell'indignazione perche nessuno era intervenuto, a quanto pare il povero cliente bulgaro è pure in grave condizioni, e sinceramente non so quanto convenga mettere a rischio la propria vita per un paio di martelli


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> *ma a chi interesse strumentalizzare quella notizia non poteva fare niente perche il commerciante pare fosse cinese, il cliente bulgaro e l'aggressore nigeriano (sembra l'inizio di una barzelletta.). Ci fosse stato un italiano ferito stai tranquillo che la notizia avrebbe avuto piu risalto.*
> Cmq per la questione dell'indignazione perche nessuno era intervenuto, a quanto pare il povero cliente bulgaro è pure in grave condizioni, e sinceramente non so quanto convenga mettere a rischio la propria vita per un paio di martelli



Eh,ma io sto dicendo proprio questo.
A me non interessa che la vittima sia cinese,italiana,vietnamita o cambogiana,così come se l'aggressore è italiano,cipriota o senegalese.
Si tratta sempre di episodi di violenza accaduti in Italia,da condannare e da riportare in ogni caso.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Eh,ma io sto dicendo proprio questo.
> A me non interessa che la vittima sia cinese,italiana,vietnamita o cambogiana,così come se l'aggressore è italiano,cipriota o senegalese.
> Si tratta sempre di episodi di violenza accaduti in Italia,da condannare e da riportare in ogni caso.


a riportare vengono riportati altrimenti non l'avremmo saputo, poi l'esposizione dipende pure dall'interesse della gente alla notizia


----------



## gabri65 (31 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma a chi interesse strumentalizzare quella notizia non poteva fare niente perche il commerciante pare fosse cinese, il cliente bulgaro e l'aggressore nigeriano (sembra l'inizio di una barzelletta.). Ci fosse stato un italiano ferito stai tranquillo che la notizia avrebbe avuto piu risalto.
> Cmq per la questione dell'indignazione perche nessuno era intervenuto, a quanto pare il povero cliente bulgaro è pure in grave condizioni, e sinceramente non so quanto convenga mettere a rischio la propria vita per un paio di martelli



Per un paio di martelli no, ma qui da noi per una falce e un martello in parecchi si sono svenduti.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (31 Luglio 2022)

Un mio amico per tentare di dividere due estranei in una lite si ritrovò col naso fratturato. Io penso che giudicare senza trovarsi in concreto nelle situazioni sia un azzardo.


----------



## Maurizio91 (31 Luglio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma infatti io non intendo che gli episodi siano fake, il fatto è che si andranno a citare ogni tipo di situazioni a mezzo stampa per dare argomenti di attacco alla destra


Per colpa di questa gallina senza cervello (l'italiano che ha compiuto l'omicidio) ora le campagne elettorali saranno più ignoranti che mai, e il tema del rischio dei comunisti e dei fascisti sarà centrale. Il risultato sarà che a molti italiani sembrerà che il problema maximo in Italia sono questi episodi di violenza.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Luglio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Un mio amico per tentare di dividere due estranei in una lite si ritrovò col naso fratturato. Io penso che giudicare senza trovarsi in concreto nelle situazioni sia un azzardo.



Alla fine siamo tutti John Rambo fino a quando queste vicende non capitano a noi in prima persona


----------



## sokien (31 Luglio 2022)

Ma strano che la strumentalizzazione sia sempre di sinistra? non prendetemi in giro che faccio l'edicolante e leggo giornali 10 volte più di chiunque.....quindi evitiamo storie di strumentalizzazione che non ne esce nessuno.
Invece di ragionare come tifosi in politica cercate tutti di essere più oggettivi e vedere bene a chi si sta dando il voto....i tifosi dovrebbero esistere solo negli sport


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Luglio 2022)

sokien ha scritto:


> Ma strano che la strumentalizzazione sia sempre di sinistra? non prendetemi in giro che faccio l'edicolante e leggo giornali 10 volte più di chiunque.....quindi evitiamo storie di strumentalizzazione che non ne esce nessuno.
> Invece di ragionare come tifosi in politica cercate tutti di essere più oggettivi e vedere bene a chi si sta dando il voto....i tifosi dovrebbero esistere solo negli sport


Le strumentalizzazioni andrebbero fatte sulle scuole ,le famiglie, le associazioni culturali e sportive, ecc ecc ecc.

Evidentemente se dilagano odio e violenza vuol dire più di qualcosa non va.
Nulla di nuovo sotto il cielo , è vero, perché questi episodi sono sempre esistiti però quanto meno è il caso di chiedersi verso dove stiamo andando.

Può sembrare banale ma anche parlarne qua tra noi puo' essere costruttivo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Luglio 2022)

*Cerchiamo di evitare, per quanto possibile, la politica in questo topic.
Se no facciamo il gioco degli stessi sciacalli giornalisti/politici.

Al momento ci sono già due topic di politica aperti.*


----------



## __king george__ (31 Luglio 2022)

ho guardato le pagine di Salvini e ho notato delle parole giuste..dovrebbe essere scontato ma non sempre in passato è accaduto

vale anche per la contro parte...se magari il reato grave veniva fatto da forze dell'ordine si enfatizzava mentre se fatto da immigrati si ignorava

mi piacerebbe qualche politico che ragiona al 100% come me su questo argomento...speriamo ci si stia muovendo nella direzione giusta..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Luglio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Un mio amico per tentare di dividere due estranei in una lite si ritrovò col naso fratturato. Io penso che giudicare senza trovarsi in concreto nelle situazioni sia un azzardo.


Lasciamo perdere, io pure ho passato un guaio pur essendo stato aggredito... In queste situazioni non bisogna trovarsi, evitare assolutamente gente attacca briga e chiamare solo le forze dell'ordine. Non provare a farsi giustizia da soli o pensare di avere la situazione sotto controllo perché non è così.


----------



## Djici (31 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma a chi interesse strumentalizzare quella notizia non poteva fare niente perche il commerciante pare fosse cinese, il cliente bulgaro e l'aggressore nigeriano (sembra l'inizio di una barzelletta.). Ci fosse stato un italiano ferito stai tranquillo che la notizia avrebbe avuto piu risalto.
> Cmq per la questione dell'indignazione perche nessuno era intervenuto, a quanto pare il povero cliente bulgaro è pure in grave condizioni, e sinceramente non so quanto convenga mettere a rischio la propria vita per un paio di martelli



Esatto. Non sai quanto convenga mettere a rischio la propria vita per un paio di martelli... Che sono tuoi.
*Immagina cosa puoi pensare se non stai rischiando nulla di tuo per aiutare qualcuno che neanche conosci.
sia chiaro che non sto dicendo che la reazione giusta sia quella di non fare nulla. Ma non giudico chi ha avuto il sangue che si e gelato e non è riuscito a muoversi.

per dare 2 o 3 esempi completamente differenti dove ho avuto reazioni completamente differenti...* Certe volte reazioni da supereroe (o proprio da stupido) e certe volte reazioni da bambino proprio.

Un paio di volta sono dovuto intervenire per aiutare ragazze.
La prima volta per aiutare un amica di mia moglie. Era la prima volta che la vedevo e il pazzo fa affrontare era uscito di prigione 2 mesi prima. Ma chi **** me l'ha fatta fare? Onestamente a mio figlio non darei il consiglio di fare quello che ho fatto.
Nella seconda per aiutare una donna (che non conoscevo) che si era beccato un pugno in faccia dal marito. Ancora una volta ho rischiato grosso.

Per dirti invece 2 volte mi si e gelato il sangue e non riuscivo a muovermi.
La prima volta mi sveglio perché sento rumore di vetro che si rompe. Sono le 2 di notte e vedo la luce accesa nel salotto. Poi sento anche parlare...
Di solito quando sento rumore scendo direttamente e guardo se sta tutto bene.
Li non sono sceso direttamente. E piu passavano i secondi e piu mi si gelava il sangue e non riuscivo ad alzarmi. Alla fine ci sono andato ma il cuore mi batteva a quasi 200 al minuto e mi ci è voluto almeno 30 secondi prima di andarci.

La seconda volta che mi e gelato il sangue e quando mio figlio che aveva 3 anni quando e successo e caduto nel salotto davanti a me raschiando la ventre (era senza maglietta) su l'angolo della tavolo del salotto. Non riuscivo a muovermi perché avevo paura di quello che stavo per vedere. Mia moglie invece si è mossa subito. Invece lei di solito non e che ha le reazioni del supereroe eh. Ma li io non riuscivo a muovermi perché mi immaginavo già il ventre completamente aperto dalla gola fino a l'ombelico.

Insomma non sono qualcuno che trema sempre e comunque. E non sono nemmeno un supereroe... Ma non puoi sapere come reagirai. Bisogna esserci per saperlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Cerchiamo di evitare, per quanto possibile, la politica in questo topic.
> Se no facciamo il gioco degli stessi sciacalli giornalisti/politici.
> 
> Al momento ci sono già due topic di politica aperti.*



.


----------



## sokien (31 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Le strumentalizzazioni andrebbero fatte sulle scuole ,le famiglie, le associazioni culturali e sportive, ecc ecc ecc.
> 
> Evidentemente se dilagano odio e violenza vuol dire più di qualcosa non va.
> Nulla di nuovo sotto il cielo , è vero, perché questi episodi sono sempre esistiti però quanto meno è il caso di chiedersi verso dove stiamo andando.
> ...


Parlarne con pareri differenti sarà sempre costruttivo, ahime non sono più così giovane e a causa di diversi lavori mi sono trovato sia in ambienti di dx che di sx....e ho trovato entrambi tossici, il fatto che questi "comportamenti" stiano sempre più aumentando credo sia relativo ad una perdita culturale che piano a piano sta lasciando il vuoto, stiamo diventando come la "macchietta americana" che mette i cartelloni per strada per far vedere....senza però chiedersi a chi sta dando potere.
A me dispiace questo, sx e dx e "altri" sono allo sbando....il mio professore diceva "non guardate di che colore è la maglia o la faccia ma sentite cosa dice e osservate cosa fa"


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Luglio 2022)

sokien ha scritto:


> Parlarne con pareri differenti sarà sempre costruttivo, ahime non sono più così giovane e a causa di diversi lavori mi sono trovato sia in ambienti di dx che di sx....e ho trovato entrambi tossici, il fatto che questi "comportamenti" stiano sempre più aumentando credo sia relativo ad una perdita culturale che piano a piano sta lasciando il vuoto, stiamo diventando come la "macchietta americana" che mette i cartelloni per strada per far vedere....senza però chiedersi a chi sta dando potere.
> A me dispiace questo, sx e dx e "altri" sono allo sbando....il mio professore diceva "non guardate di che colore è la maglia o la faccia ma sentite cosa dice e osservate cosa fa"


Delle volte mi capita quando di un argomento capisco una mazza e mi trovo ascoltatore per caso di mettere idealmente una spunta e conservare una frase o un concetto che forse un giorno potrò capire.
Avevo circa sei anni quando mi son ritrovato nel bel mezzo di una discussione politica tra adulti e a un certo punto un tale fa : 'suvvia, del resto tutti nasciamo di sinistra ma crescendo e con l'affermazione professionale diventiamo di destra!'.
Ho deciso li per li che era un concetto da 'conservare', non so bene il perché.

Forse non è poi sbagliato come concetto perché è nella perdita delle ideologie e nel cambiamento della vita,anche economica, la nostra crisi.
Non si lotta piu da giovani e non ci si adagia piu da adulti.
Anzi , vedo ora giovani vecchi e vecchi bambini.
È il piattume all'inverso.


----------



## jumpy65 (31 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Personalmente:
> 1) non ho intenzione di vedere il video, mi guasterebbe l'umore.
> 2) ho provato in altre circostanze a fare la mia parte di cittadino, ma con un evento di molto minore entità. A metà strada della lite in movimento ciclo-pedonale, El Fideo Milanoide ha incrociato e chiamato "Mosca" (nomignolo affibbiatogli da ragazzino, con gli anni è diventato un moscone) a tenersi pronto per farsi dare man forte in caso la lite con " la nuova risorsa" fosse degenerata.
> La "nuova risorsa" sembrava l'identikit di Unabomber con un naso da pugile visibilmente deformato. Milanoide si è sempre comparato con i numeri corporei di Ambrosini, apparentemente uguali, ma lo specchio rimanda l'immagine di Castillejo, pronto ad andare in pezzi al minimo urto.
> ...


Il ragazzo omicida è uno psicopatico. Non ha esitato a dire "scusatemi io non ho colpa sono bipolare". A quanto pare con precedenti di violenza. Il problema grosso è che non ci sono più le strutture per la gestione di persone con problemi mentali e pericolose per la società. Qui non c'entra la società sempre più violenta. Qui parliamo di uno squilibrato che aspettava solo la miccia per esplodere.
E ovviamente non farà un giorno di reclusione.


----------



## Milanoide (31 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo omicida è uno psicopatico. Non ha esitato a dire "scusatemi io non ho colpa sono bipolare". A quanto pare con precedenti di violenza. Il problema grosso è che non ci sono più le strutture per la gestione di persone con problemi mentali e pericolose per la società. Qui non c'entra la società sempre più violenta. Qui parliamo di uno squilibrato che aspettava solo la miccia per esplodere.
> E ovviamente non farà un giorno di reclusione.


Quello è un gran furbacchione e si sta già parando il culo, ma anche ignorantello. Avrà detto qualcosa che ha sentito dire in carcere.
Il disturbo bipolare secondo me non potrebbe mai portare a quello. Si alterna maniacalità a depressione profonda.
La fase estrema credo che sia suicida, mai omicida.
Avrebbe fatto meglio a dire che era schizofrenico o disturbo narcisistico.
Tristi esperienze di famiglia mi hanno condotto a letture sul tema, poi io non sono uno psicologo o psichiatra


----------



## Swaitak (31 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Quello è un gran furbacchione e si sta già parando il culo, ma anche ignorantello. Avrà detto qualcosa che ha sentito dire in carcere.
> Il disturbo bipolare secondo me non potrebbe mai portare a quello. Si alterna maniacalità a depressione profonda.
> La fase estrema credo che sia suicida, mai omicida.
> Avrebbe fatto meglio a dire che era schizofrenico o disturbo narcisistico.
> Tristi esperienze di famiglia mi hanno condotto a letture sul tema, poi io non sono uno psicologo o psichiatra


sui giornali è riportato che avesse un tutor, quindi qualche disturbo lo avrà di sicuro.
Alla luce di questo, se uno dei passanti fosse intervenuto, cosa gli sarebbe successo?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (31 Luglio 2022)

Io ho la mia visione della cosa, prima che i soliti radical chic mi attacchino, tengo a precisare che sono assolutamente contrario a questo omicidio e a quello che ha combinato questo assassino maiale.

Però mi piacerebbe semplicemente capire cosa abbia fatto scattare l'assassino e non ci credo che il morto non abbia detto nulla.


Onestamente io penso che: Se dovessi camminare per strada e un nero dovesse dire alla mia ragazza "bella fiha vieni che ti schioppo col mio azz nero" non mi girerei tanto bene. Per come sono fatto, la voglia di prenderlo a bastonate l'avrei e non poco. Ucciderlo assolutamente no, ma dargliene tante si.

Si è sempre pronti a dire che questi scarti della società (che dispiaccia o meno, questo nero morto era una scarto della società, visto che era un ambulante) possono sempre fare quello che vogliono, quando vogliono, come vogliono.... Ma diciamo che in misura minore e senza ovviamente uccidere nessuno, la reazione che ha avuto il signore del video, la dovremmo avere un po' tutti quando questi schifosi oltrepassano il limite.

Ribadisco che io sono contro questo omicidio... Sto cercando solamente di dire che se tutti reagissimo, questi immigrati di m. non si sentirebbero i padroni del mondo e ci penserebbero due volte prima di fare casini.


----------



## jumpy65 (31 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Quello è un gran furbacchione e si sta già parando il culo, ma anche ignorantello. Avrà detto qualcosa che ha sentito dire in carcere.
> Il disturbo bipolare secondo me non potrebbe mai portare a quello. Si alterna maniacalità a depressione profonda.
> La fase estrema credo che sia suicida, mai omicida.
> Avrebbe fatto meglio a dire che era schizofrenico o disturbo narcisistico.
> Tristi esperienze di famiglia mi hanno condotto a letture sul tema, poi io non sono uno psicologo o psichiatra


i problemi psichiatrici non li ha inventati sul momento. Furbacchione o no questo è uno squilibrato. Affidato alla madre che ovviamente te poco può fare...io poi ho solo letto quanto riportato dai giornali


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sui giornali è riportato che avesse un tutor, quindi qualche disturbo lo avrà di sicuro.
> *Alla luce di questo, se uno dei passanti fosse intervenuto, cosa gli sarebbe successo?*



A quanto dicono ora,un passante è intervenuto,togliendo ocn un calcio la stampella all'aggressore,che poi avrebbe comunque continuato a mani nude
Io il video non l'ho visto quindi non so dire se verità o caxxata.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Luglio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io ho la mia visione della cosa, prima che i soliti radical chic mi attacchino, tengo a precisare che sono assolutamente contrario a questo omicidio e a quello che ha combinato questo assassino maiale.
> 
> Però mi piacerebbe semplicemente capire cosa abbia fatto scattare l'assassino e non ci credo che il morto non abbia detto nulla.
> 
> ...


Radical chic o no hai detto un sacco di inesattezze e di luoghi comuni. Ho fatto fatica a leggere, ancora più fatica a sforzarmi di rispondere.

Pensala come vuoi, questo "immigrato di m." aveva osato chiedere l'elemosina con un po' di insistenza, niente delle menate che vai raccontando. Parola del "signore" che tu cerchi di giustificare senza rendertene conto.

Non so che esperienza ti porti a parlare così, non voglio saperlo e neanche mi interessa, ma renditi conto di quello che hai scritto. Chissà, se uno ti chiede 1€ è giusto dopo un po' di insistenza dargli una stampellata in testa, così giusto per essere sicuro che la prossima volta non si azzardi, magari una bella medaglia di riconoscimento per chiunque mostri a questi "scarti" una bella lezione di "civiltà".


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (31 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Radical chic o no hai detto un sacco di inesattezze e di luoghi comuni. Ho fatto fatica a leggere, ancora più fatica a sforzarmi di rispondere.
> 
> Pensala come vuoi, questo "immigrato di m." aveva osato chiedere l'elemosina con un po' di insistenza, niente delle menate che vai raccontando. Parola del "signore" che tu cerchi di giustificare senza rendertene conto.
> 
> Non so che esperienza ti porti a parlare così, non voglio saperlo e neanche mi interessa, ma renditi conto di quello che hai scritto. Chissà, se uno ti chiede 1€ è giusto dopo un po' di insistenza dargli una stampellata in testa, così giusto per essere sicuro che la prossima volta non si azzardi, magari una bella medaglia di riconoscimento per chiunque mostri a questi "scarti" una bella lezione di "civiltà".




La tua risposta mi ricorda il pessimo giornalismo Italiano. Non è un complimento, giusto per essere chiaro. 

Tu hai scritto cose che io non ho minimamente manco accennato. Se poi per te chiedere 1€ per l'elemosina è uguale all'esempio che ho scritto io, hai seri problemi e se fossi in te, andrei da uno specialista. 

Che ti piaccia o meno, un mendicante, che sia esso italiano, americano o nigeriano, è uno scarto della società, non lo dico io, è una cosa oggettiva. 
Che poi meriti di vivere come tutte le altre persone del pianeta, è ovvio, non pensavo ci fosse bisogno di dirlo. 

Però mi aspettavo la strumentalizzazione del mio commento dal solito radical di turno. Detto fatto, complimenti


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Luglio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La tua risposta mi ricorda il pessimo giornalismo Italiano. Non è un complimento, giusto per essere chiaro.
> 
> Tu hai scritto cose che io non ho minimamente manco accennato. Se poi per te chiedere 1€ per l'elemosina è uguale all'esempio che ho scritto io, hai seri problemi e se fossi in te, andrei da uno specialista.
> 
> ...


Amico, io lavoro con la logica. Codice binario per intenderci. Beh, con te rischio di rimetterci qualche rotella. Rileggiti. Fai una pausa di 10 minuti. Poi rileggiti ancora.

Evito con piacere di prolungare una discussione su queste basi e con queste logiche. Quante banalità...


----------



## vota DC (31 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> i problemi psichiatrici non li ha inventati sul momento. Furbacchione o no questo è uno squilibrato. Affidato alla madre che ovviamente te poco può fare...io poi ho solo letto quanto riportato dai giornali


Un interdetto con compagna e non parliamo di un normale che è impazzito. Dal bel tenebroso allo schizzato amministrato dalla mamma.


----------



## CS10 (1 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Un mio amico per tentare di dividere due estranei in una lite si ritrovò col naso fratturato. Io penso che giudicare senza trovarsi in concreto nelle situazioni sia un azzardo.


Meglio 3 persone vive con il naso fratturato o una morta, una all'ergastolo e una con un bel video sul cellulare?
Evidentemente sono scelte.


----------



## CS10 (1 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io ho la mia visione della cosa, prima che i soliti radical chic mi attacchino, tengo a precisare che sono assolutamente contrario a questo omicidio e a quello che ha combinato questo assassino maiale.
> 
> Però mi piacerebbe semplicemente capire cosa abbia fatto scattare l'assassino e non ci credo che il morto non abbia detto nulla.
> 
> ...


Però valutare un episodio inventandosi particolari di sana pianta non è molto corretto...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Agosto 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Però valutare un episodio inventandosi particolari di sana pianta non è molto corretto...



Ma chi se lo è inventato? Era un semplice esempio. Dove ho scritto che quel nigeriano ha detto quelle parole? Bha.


----------



## sokien (1 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io ho la mia visione della cosa, prima che i soliti radical chic mi attacchino, tengo a precisare che sono assolutamente contrario a questo omicidio e a quello che ha combinato questo assassino maiale.
> 
> Però mi piacerebbe semplicemente capire cosa abbia fatto scattare l'assassino e non ci credo che il morto non abbia detto nulla.
> 
> ...


Posso comprendere il tuo punto di vista, sarebbe inutile negare la presenza di "scarti" della società, ma ovviamente questo non dipende nè dal lavoro (perchè c'è una crisi lunga vent'anni e siamo con le pezze al culo tutti) nè dalla pelle, si è scarti a livello umano.
Parli di reagire male e che il pensiero di picchiarlo ti viene, capisco benissimo la rabbia, ma in tante circostanze sei lucido e lasci perdere....ma di nuovo, se si parlasse di "semplice rissa" con 2 pugni che volavano non se ne parlava nemmeno.
Per l'ultima parte mi dispiace ma è una *******, non è un fatto di immigrati (che tu usi come simbolo) ma è un fatto di condizioni sociali, se metti delle persone nella condizione di non rischiare nulla loro si comporteranno così....se le istituzioni facessero il loro lavoro gran parte di questi problemi si potrebbero risolvere, però in Italia 'sta gente o ci fa i soldi o la campagna elettorale...è comodo per loro avere questo problema


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Agosto 2022)

sokien ha scritto:


> Posso comprendere il tuo punto di vista, sarebbe inutile negare la presenza di "scarti" della società, ma ovviamente questo non dipende nè dal lavoro (perchè c'è una crisi lunga vent'anni e siamo con le pezze al culo tutti) nè dalla pelle, si è scarti a livello umano.
> Parli di reagire male e che il pensiero di picchiarlo ti viene, capisco benissimo la rabbia, ma in tante circostanze sei lucido e lasci perdere....ma di nuovo, se si parlasse di "semplice rissa" con 2 pugni che volavano non se ne parlava nemmeno.
> Per l'ultima parte mi dispiace ma è una *******, non è un fatto di immigrati (che tu usi come simbolo) ma è un fatto di condizioni sociali, se metti delle persone nella condizione di non rischiare nulla loro si comporteranno così....se le istituzioni facessero il loro lavoro gran parte di questi problemi si potrebbero risolvere, però in Italia 'sta gente o ci fa i soldi o la campagna elettorale...è comodo per loro avere questo problema



Il mio era solo un esempio e nel commento dopo ho specificato che sarebbe visto come scarto della società anche se fosse Italiano, Americano o per l'appunto Nigeriano. 

Ma come spesso accade, anche qua dentro si strumentalizza un commento per creare caciara. Non parlo di te.


----------



## Djici (1 Agosto 2022)

sokien ha scritto:


> Posso comprendere il tuo punto di vista, sarebbe inutile negare la presenza di "scarti" della società, ma ovviamente questo non dipende nè dal lavoro (perchè c'è una crisi lunga vent'anni e siamo con le pezze al culo tutti) nè dalla pelle, si è scarti a livello umano.
> Parli di reagire male e che il pensiero di picchiarlo ti viene, capisco benissimo la rabbia, ma in tante circostanze sei lucido e lasci perdere....ma di nuovo, se si parlasse di "semplice rissa" con 2 pugni che volavano non se ne parlava nemmeno.
> Per l'ultima parte mi dispiace ma è una *******, non è un fatto di immigrati (che tu usi come simbolo) ma è un fatto di condizioni sociali, se metti delle persone nella condizione di non rischiare nulla loro si comporteranno così....se le istituzioni facessero il loro lavoro gran parte di questi problemi si potrebbero risolvere, però in Italia 'sta gente o ci fa i soldi o la campagna elettorale...è comodo per loro avere questo problema


Non ho capito la parte rossa.
Cosa dovrebbero fare le istituzioni? Cosa significa "non rischiare nulla"?


----------



## Sam (1 Agosto 2022)

A me tutta ‘sta polemica fa anche ridere, sinceramente. Tipico buonismo radical chic.
Dovessimo aprire un dibattito politico e un topic per ogni abbronzato che viene qui ad ammazzare, stuprare, rubare o spacciare, in questo forum si parlerebbe solo di cronaca nera.
Idem nelle televisioni.

E invece è bastato uno di loro a trovarsi dall’altra parte per scatenare manifestazioni che manco il gay pride, interrogazioni parlamentari, thread sui più svariati forum e sviolinate sui social che manco il BLM.
Abbiamo trovato il nostro George Floyd, finalmente.

Adesso abbiamo dato a Letta un motivo in più per lo ius soli. Se fosse stato abbronzato ma con la cittadinanza tutto questo non sarebbe successo, vero? O forse sì…

Vabbè, in ogni caso, che la giustizia faccia il suo corso e che l’aggressore paghi. Chi delinque va punito, anche se la doppia morale di questo paese sa che se chi delinque è più abbronzato di noi visi pallidi, non va punito mai perché è un poveraccio che scappa da guerre (quali?) e che ha già sofferto troppo.


----------



## CS10 (1 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> A me tutta ‘sta polemica fa anche ridere, sinceramente. Tipico buonismo radical chic.
> Dovessimo aprire un dibattito politico e un topic per ogni abbronzato che viene qui ad ammazzare, stuprare, rubare o spacciare, in questo forum si parlerebbe solo di cronaca nera.
> Idem nelle televisioni.
> 
> ...


Dispiace nel 2022 sentire ancora questi discorsi: "gli abbronzati", "uno di loro", "l'altra parte".
A volte basterebbe ricordarsi che se non sei "uno di loro" è solo perché sei uscito dalla fica "giusta"


----------



## Sam (1 Agosto 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Dispiace nel 2022 sentire ancora questi discorsi: "gli abbronzati", "uno di loro", "l'altra parte".
> A volte basterebbe ricordarsi che se non sei "uno di loro" è solo perché sei uscito dalla fica "giusta"


Addirittura, colpa del destino! Black Power! Abbasso i suprematisti bianchi!

Dannato allineamento dei pianeti che ha fatto sì che dopo duemila anni questa gente stia ancora sugli alberi a mangiare banane, mentre il mondo è andato avanti, e li ha schiavizzati portandoli a tenere il ferro nei pantaloni!


Prossimo luogo comune? Colpa del colonialismo?


----------



## Stex (1 Agosto 2022)

brutte cose che accadono. da condannare il tipo che ha ucciso il tipo. 

xo se fosse successo al contrario non ci sarebbe tutto sto clamore mediatico.


----------



## CS10 (1 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Addirittura, colpa del destino! Black Power! Abbasso i suprematisti bianchi!
> 
> Dannato allineamento dei pianeti che ha fatto sì che dopo duemila anni questa gente stia ancora sugli alberi a mangiare banane, mentre il mondo è andato avanti, e li ha schiavizzati portandoli a tenere il ferro nei pantaloni!
> 
> ...


Certo che a rigirare la frittata sei un mago 
E poi dai ancora con gli alberi e le banane e parli a me di luogo comune?


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> A me tutta ‘sta polemica fa anche ridere, sinceramente. Tipico buonismo radical chic.
> Dovessimo aprire un dibattito politico e un topic per ogni abbronzato che viene qui ad ammazzare, stuprare, rubare o spacciare, in questo forum si parlerebbe solo di cronaca nera.
> Idem nelle televisioni.
> 
> ...


Cosa c'entra il colore? Perché si sta rigirando la frittata? Tra un po' la colpa diventa del mendicante...

Non ho veramente capito cosa vi scandalizzi in questa storia. Qui la cosa grave é che nessuno ha agito, anzi si sono messi a filmare con il telefonino una scena disumana. Ora cominciamo a tirar fuori ste menate, sti ridicoli luoghi comuni del radical chic (io ancora non ho capito cosa sia, ma so bene cosa é un radical stupid  ).

Poi si sta tirando in ballo il colore della vittima e si sta politicizzando un fatto che c'entra niente con la politica. Quindi neanche apriamo il dibattito su questo caso? Non é giusto ridiscurre la nostra società che filma un pestaggio?

Boooh, non ho capito dove si vuole andare a parare. Io cosa dice Letta non lo sento/leggo neanche, é un pagliaccio, ma non so perché lo si tiri fuori sempre per cose che sono serie e che con la politica dovrebbero spartire zero. un dibattito serio tra di noi metterebbe da parte queste menate e discuterebbe su cose ben più importanti. Come si é fatto in quasi tutto il thread.


----------



## CS10 (1 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra il colore? Perché si sta rigirando la frittata? Tra un po' la colpa diventa del mendicante...
> 
> Non ho veramente capito cosa vi scandalizzi in questa storia. Qui la cosa grave é che nessuno ha agito, anzi si sono messi a filmare con il telefonino una scena disumana. Ora cominciamo a tirar fuori ste menate, sti ridicoli luoghi comuni del radical chic (io ancora non ho capito cosa sia, ma so bene cosa é un radical stupid  ).
> 
> ...


La discussione era iniziata alla grande, finché non è arrivato qualcuno a dire "a ma se le cose fossero state al contrario..."


----------



## Sam (1 Agosto 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Certo che a rigirare la frittata sei un mago
> E poi dai ancora con gli alberi e le banane e parli a me di luogo comune?


Io non rigiro la frittata, regolo la mia risposta sulla base di quella del mio interlocutore.
Dato che parli di fica giusta come pensi che ti si debba rispondere?




Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra il colore? Perché si sta rigirando la frittata? Tra un po' la colpa diventa del mendicante...
> 
> Non ho veramente capito cosa vi scandalizzi in questa storia. Qui la cosa grave é che nessuno ha agito, anzi si sono messi a filmare con il telefonino una scena disumana. Ora cominciamo a tirar fuori ste menate, sti ridicoli luoghi comuni del radical chic (io ancora non ho capito cosa sia, ma so bene cosa é un radical stupid  ).
> 
> ...


Sai benissimo cosa c’entra.
Tutto il clamore mediatico è semplicemente legato al fatto che fosse nero.
Ogni giorno questa gente compie gli stessi reati, come quello alla stazione di Milano Centrale, ma stranamente non se ne parla mai più di tanto.
È bastato un nero a crepare, per scatenare giornalisti pronti a dipingere il tipo come eroe del ghetto manco fosse Tupac, e sviolinate varie.
Poi, se vogliamo far finta di non vedere e di non sentire, per me va anche bene. Continuiamo pure con la pantomima.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Agosto 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> La discussione era iniziata alla grande, finché non è arrivato qualcuno a dire "a ma se le cose fossero state al contrario..."


Hanno aspettato il naturale tempo di "digestione". Sarebbe risultato inopportuno esordire con "eh ma a parti invertite...".

Ora che il tempo é passato e che la prima mossa é stata fatta, si scatenano tutti. Io continuo a non capire perché mettere il colore della pelle ovunque, di queste cose me ne frega zero. Altri evidentemente sono fissati.


----------



## Sam (1 Agosto 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> La discussione era iniziata alla grande, finché non è arrivato qualcuno a dire "a ma se le cose fossero state al contrario..."


Hai ragione.
Meglio foderarsi gli occhi di prosciutto e fare i finti impegnati sui social, che tanto fa figo.
Non sia mai che qualcuno faccia notare che il Re è nudo.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io non rigiro la frittata, regolo la mia risposta sulla base di quella del mio interlocutore.
> Dato che parli di fica giusta come pensi che ti si debba rispondere?
> 
> 
> ...


Ti leggo spesso, e ti reputo troppo intelligente per darmi a bere questi concetti. La politica é una cosa, e ci marcia su queste baggianate. Vai sui social, sui profili dei vari rappresentati di destra e troverai solo quello che una certa parte politica vuole vedere, contrariamente sulla sponda opposta troverai altra narrazione. La verità sta nel mezzo. 

Noi come persone sviluppate e dotate di un cervello, non dovremo continuare a politicizzare queste cose. Parliamo di un omicidio. Nessuno ha tirato fuori la politica qui dentro, si parlava solo della nostra società e dei video fatti da "spettatori" diventati film maker. Questa é una discussione interessante e produttiva. Parlare del colore della pelle, dell'ipotesi di cosa sarebbe successo a "colori invertiti" diventa monotono e ci si abbassa ai livelli dei nostri rappresentati politici. Ragioniamo con la nostra testa, non é che perché Letta ne parla in un determinato modo allora a prescindere diventa mio nemico o comincio a fare ragionamenti strani.


----------



## CS10 (1 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Hai ragione.
> Meglio foderarsi gli occhi di prosciutto e fare i finti impegnati sui social, che tanto fa figo.
> Non sia mai che qualcuno faccia notare che il Re è nudo.


Dai allora togliamocele tutte le fette e diciamolo tutti in coro:
Questo pazzo è un eroe che ha fatto un favore alla nostra santa patria, ora c'è uno sporco mangia banane in meno ad importunare le nostre signore per strada! Amen


----------



## Maurizio91 (1 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ti leggo spesso, e ti reputo troppo intelligente per darmi a bere questi concetti. La politica é una cosa, e ci marcia su queste baggianate. Vai sui social, sui profili dei vari rappresentati di destra e troverai solo quello che una certa parte politica vuole vedere, contrariamente sulla sponda opposta troverai altra narrazione. La verità sta nel mezzo.
> 
> Noi come persone sviluppate e dotate di un cervello, non dovremo continuare a politicizzare queste cose. Parliamo di un omicidio. Nessuno ha tirato fuori la politica qui dentro, si parlava solo della nostra società e dei video fatti da "spettatori" diventati film maker. *Questa é una discussione interessante e produttiva*. Parlare del colore della pelle, dell'ipotesi di cosa sarebbe successo a "colori invertiti" diventa monotono e ci si abbassa ai livelli dei nostri rappresentati politici. Ragioniamo con la nostra testa, non é che perché Letta ne parla in un determinato modo allora a prescindere diventa mio nemico o comincio a fare ragionamenti strani.


Forse è meglio dire "era...".
Poi sono arrivati un paio di razzisti che hanno sporcato il thread con flame vari e insulti razzisti (immigrati di m., abbronzati, alberi e banane,...).
Ho segnalato i commenti ai moderatori


----------



## Sam (1 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ti leggo spesso, e ti reputo troppo intelligente per darmi a bere questi concetti. La politica é una cosa, e ci marcia su queste baggianate. Vai sui social, sui profili dei vari rappresentati di destra e troverai solo quello che una certa parte politica vuole vedere, contrariamente sulla sponda opposta troverai altra narrazione. La verità sta nel mezzo.
> 
> Noi come persone sviluppate e dotate di un cervello, non dovremo continuare a politicizzare queste cose. Parliamo di un omicidio. Nessuno ha tirato fuori la politica qui dentro, si parlava solo della nostra società e dei video fatti da "spettatori" diventati film maker. Questa é una discussione interessante e produttiva. Parlare del colore della pelle, dell'ipotesi di cosa sarebbe successo a "colori invertiti" diventa monotono e ci si abbassa ai livelli dei nostri rappresentati politici. Ragioniamo con la nostra testa, non é che perché Letta ne parla in un determinato modo allora a prescindere diventa mio nemico o comincio a fare ragionamenti strani.


@Buciadignho , la questione è politica. E lo sai benissimo.
Nessuno ha detto che l’aggressore è nel giusto. Si è detto che è un criminale e va punito.
La questione è di tutto il tam tam mediatico che se n’è venuto a creare.
Vogliamo dire che è normale che se ne parli nei social, nei forum, in ogni servizio del TG, nei bar ecc.
Va bene.

Però vorrei che mi si spiegasse perché quando una ragazza viene stuprata da qualche magrebino, nessuno alza più di tanto la voce, ma anzi, se qualcuno fa notare la cosa viene fuori che sei razzista perché i crimini li compiono anche gli italiani.

Tu parli di Letta, ma Letta quelle cose le dice perché c’è un elettorato che la pensa come lui. Che è pronto a votarlo in nome di questi falsi principi. Gli stessi falsi principi che portano ad osannare gente che sperona le nostre navi.
Se non ci rendiamo conto che stiamo affogando nel buonismo becero, non ne usciremo mai.

Il tipo è stato ucciso? Bene, che la giustizia faccia il suo corso, e basta. Chi ha commesso il delitto deve pagare.
Basta dipingerli come eroi del ghetto, gente nata dalla fica sbagliata e altre storielle stile Alessandro Gassmann.



CS10 ha scritto:


> Dai allora togliamocele tutte le fette e diciamolo tutti in coro:
> Questo pazzo è un eroe che ha fatto un favore alla nostra santa patria, ora c'è uno sporco mangia banane in meno ad importunare le nostre signore per strada! Amen


Questo lo stai dicendo tu, non io. Non mettermi parole in bocca che non ho detto per farti bello, solo per darmi del razzista in modo da nascondere il tuo buonismo da quattro soldi.
L’ho detto nel primo post: il tipo ha commesso un reato e va punito secondo le leggi vigenti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra il colore? Perché si sta rigirando la frittata? Tra un po' la colpa diventa del mendicante...
> 
> Non ho veramente capito cosa vi scandalizzi in questa storia. Qui la cosa grave é che nessuno ha agito, anzi si sono messi a filmare con il telefonino una scena disumana. Ora cominciamo a tirar fuori ste menate, sti ridicoli luoghi comuni del radical chic (io ancora non ho capito cosa sia, ma so bene cosa é un radical stupid  ).
> 
> ...



Si vabbè Bucia,sicuro sicuro che questo clamore non c'entri nulla nulla con la politica ? 
Magari non qui dentro,ma al di fuori di MW è tutta una questione politica neanche tanto mascherata.



Sam ha scritto:


> Se non ci rendiamo conto che stiamo affogando nel buonismo becero, non ne usciremo mai.


----------



## CS10 (1 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> @Buciadignho , la questione è politica. E lo sai benissimo.
> Nessuno ha detto che l’aggressore è nel giusto. Si è detto che è un criminale e va punito.
> La questione è di tutto il tam tam mediatico che se n’è venuto a creare.
> Vogliamo dire che è normale che se ne parli nei social, nei forum, in ogni servizio del TG, nei bar ecc.
> ...


Tranquillo che non c'era bisogno che lo dicessi esplicitamente.
E si, io sono un radical chic buonista da quattro soldi esattamente come tu sei un razzista


----------



## Sam (1 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Forse è meglio dire "era...".
> Poi sono arrivati un paio di razzisti che hanno sporcato il thread con flame vari e insulti razzisti (immigrati di m., abbronzati, alberi e banane,...).
> Ho segnalato i commenti ai moderatori


Bravo, fatto bene a segnalare.
Un chiaro esempio di democrazia da 25 Aprile, quello di zittire un interlocutore che non la pensa come te, e che ha risposto ad una provocazione (la fica giusta) con un’altrettanta provocazione (le banane), in modo da far cancellare i post e indirizzare la discussione nel binario desiderato. Non sia mai che qualcuno non la pensi come te.

Poi frasi come “immigrati di m.” l’hai detta tu, non io.
Quindi anche a te, ti chiedo di non mettere parole in bocca ad altre persone, solo per darti un tono.


----------



## Sam (1 Agosto 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> *Tranquillo che non c'era bisogno che lo dicessi esplicitamente.*
> E si, io sono un radical chic buonista da quattro soldi esattamente come tu sei un razzista


Purtroppo per te le illazioni non ti portano da nessuna parte.

E no, i veri razzisti sono quelli come voi, come Alessandro Gassmann, pronti a fare accoglienza a parole. Basta che poi stiano centinaia di km lontani da casa vostra.
Io a differenza vostra lo dico direttamente.


----------



## CS10 (1 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Purtroppo per te le illazioni non ti portano da nessuna parte.
> 
> E no, i veri razzisti sono quelli come *voi*, come Alessandro Gassmann, pronti a fare accoglienza a parole. Basta che poi stiano centinaia di km lontani da casa *vostra*.
> Io a differenza* vostra* lo dico direttamente.


Ma sei solo capace di parlare di "voi" e "noi"?
Sei così spaventato da ciò che è diverso da te? E da chi la pensa diversamente da te?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Agosto 2022)

Vorrei dire un'altra cosa.
Ieri,nello stesso paese e addirittura nella stessa strada in cui questo nigeriano è stato ucciso,a poche ore di distanza si è verificato un altro episodio di violenza.

Con 2 uomini protagonisti di una lite degenerata in aggressione.
Anche in questo caso uno dei due uomini ha preso il sopravvento,scaraventando a terra l'altro uomo,immobilizzandolo sull'asfalto e colpendolo ripetutamente con calci e pugni.
a terra compaiono anche evidenti macchie di sangue.

dato che ieri si insisteva sul fatto del "il colore non c'entra,ma siamo qui solamente perchè la gente filmava e non interveniva".....
Ecco.

Qui,stesso posto,stessa strada e stessi passanti (tra cui anche molti clienti del bar che hanno pensato bene di spostare tavoli,sedie e tavolini anziché intervenire) hanno assistito alla scena senza intervenire e guarda un pò....molti di loro filmavano.

Stesso discorso di ieri : come mai questa notizia non è diventata virale ?
Houston,abbiamo un problema?


----------



## CS10 (1 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Bravo, fatto bene a segnalare.
> Un chiaro esempio di democrazia da 25 Aprile, quello di zittire un interlocutore che non la pensa come te, e che ha risposto ad una provocazione (la fica giusta) con un’altrettanta provocazione (le banane), in modo da far cancellare i post e indirizzare la discussione nel binario desiderato. Non sia mai che qualcuno non la pensi come te.
> 
> Poi frasi come “immigrati di m.” l’hai detta tu, non io.
> Quindi anche a te, ti chiedo di non mettere parole in bocca ad altre persone, solo per darti un tono.


Quale sarebbe la provocazione nel dire che se siamo nati nel "primo mondo" è un caso e non un merito?


----------



## Sam (1 Agosto 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Ma sei solo capace di parlare di "voi" e "noi"?
> Sei così spaventato da ciò che è diverso da te?


Io non sono spaventato da chi è diverso. Smettila con la psicologia spicciola, tanto per fare il finto impegnato.
Il punto è che l’accoglienza non è la soluzione, così come non lo sono gli aiuti umanitari ad un continente che, durante l’epoca coloniale, era il maggior esportatore di cereali del mondo, e che oggi non riesce nemmeno a piantare due risaie, ma è diventato un importatore dipendente da aiuti.
E la vittimizzazione dell’occidente non serve a niente, visto che ha solo il compito di far leva sul sentimentalismo per accettare la guerra fra poveri che è in atto.




CS10 ha scritto:


> E da chi la pensa diversamente da te?


Fino a prova contraria, io non ho mai segnalato nessuno, e quindi non ho mai zittito nessuno.
Quindi non sono certo io ad essere contrario al dialogo con chi non la pensa come me.


----------



## Maurizio91 (1 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Bravo, fatto bene a segnalare.
> Un chiaro esempio di democrazia da 25 Aprile, quello di zittire un interlocutore che non la pensa come te, e che ha risposto ad una provocazione (la fica giusta) con un’altrettanta provocazione (le banane), in modo da far cancellare i post e indirizzare la discussione nel binario desiderato. Non sia mai che qualcuno non la pensi come te.
> 
> Poi frasi come “immigrati di m.” l’hai detta tu, non io.
> Quindi anche a te, ti chiedo di non mettere parole in bocca ad altre persone, solo per darti un tono.


Anche se fai finta di non capire, ti rispondo: 
le provocazioni e i flames partono da prima della f1ca giusta; 
basta andare all'indietro con i commenti e vedere che il tuo commento (il 163) e quello di orgoglio milanista (il commento 150) non rispondono ad altri commenti, ma aprono le danze autonomamente con provocazioni ed espressioni di vario genere, che hanno poi tirato dentro la reazione di altri utenti (tra cui quello della f1ca giusta, il 164).
L'intento era provocare e fare caciara, ci siete riusciti. Dai è andata comunque, fino alle prime 15 pagine, seppur con qualche avvisaglia di dove si sarebbe andato a parare, si era riusciti a discutere di roba interessante


----------



## livestrong (1 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vorrei dire un'altra cosa.
> Ieri,nello stesso paese e addirittura nella stessa strada in cui questo nigeriano è stato ucciso,a poche ore di distanza si è verificato un altro episodio di violenza.
> 
> Con 2 uomini protagonisti di una lite degenerata in aggressione.
> ...


Le notizie vengono scritte perché c'è chi le legge. L'interesse amplificato per una questione del genere ricalca l'ondata del BLM americano: addirittura ieri vedevo Leao condividere nelle storie di instagram la notizia. 

Far notare ciò è sacrosanto, ma personalmente trovo anche curioso che ci sia chi, col pretesto di far notare questa banale evidenza, si trovi a rimarcare ideali discutibili, perdendo secondo me di vista il nocciolo della questione


----------



## gabri65 (1 Agosto 2022)

Vedo che il thread è ancora aperto.

Posso solo osservare che quando succedono episodi al'inverso (vittima non extracomunitaria, aggressore extracomunitario), tutto si placa nel giro di qualche ora, un giorno al massimo. E il thread è molto poco frequentato.

Non è un bel segno, checché se ne dica.

Il razzismo non ci dovrebbe entrare per niente, ma evidentemente qualcosa c'è, o molto probabilmente forse c'è la sua forma inversa e peggiore, quella estremizzata ed ideologizzata.


----------



## Sam (1 Agosto 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Quale sarebbe la provocazione nel dire che se siamo nati nel "primo mondo" è un caso e non un merito?


È una provocazione perché non ha nulla a che vedere con la questione in essere.
Il fatto di essere nato in Africa non ti dà il diritto di delinquere in un paese diverso, o ti rende automaticamente un eroe in caso di violenza subita, come in questo caso.

Ripeto: c’è una mitizzazione in atto, del tutto eccessiva, come lo fu per George Floyd.

Tra l’altro il parlare di fica giusta è l’esatta leva colpevolizzatrice che si usa per giustificare la povertà dell’Africa.
Gli africani sono così per colpa vostra, ergo voi che siete nati nel giusto dovete farvene carico e stare zitti.
Questa è la morale mondialista e immigrazionista che viene fuori.


----------



## Djici (1 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ti leggo spesso, e ti reputo troppo intelligente per darmi a bere questi concetti. La politica é una cosa, e ci marcia su queste baggianate. Vai sui social, sui profili dei vari rappresentati di destra e troverai solo quello che una certa parte politica vuole vedere, contrariamente sulla sponda opposta troverai altra narrazione. La verità sta nel mezzo.
> 
> Noi come persone sviluppate e dotate di un cervello, non dovremo continuare a politicizzare queste cose. Parliamo di un omicidio. Nessuno ha tirato fuori la politica qui dentro, si parlava solo della nostra società e dei video fatti da "spettatori" diventati film maker. Questa é una discussione interessante e produttiva. Parlare del colore della pelle, dell'ipotesi di cosa sarebbe successo a "colori invertiti" diventa monotono e ci si abbassa ai livelli dei nostri rappresentati politici. Ragioniamo con la nostra testa, non é che perché Letta ne parla in un determinato modo allora a prescindere diventa mio nemico o comincio a fare ragionamenti strani.


Non e la prima volta che succede un qualcosa di simile con tutti che guardano o filmano e nessuno che si muove.
E una discussione che sarebbe pure interessante.
Ma se non vuoi parlare di politica o di colore della pelle questa discussione interessante interessa solo io te e un altro paio di persone in tutta Italia.
Invece se ne parla ESCLUSIVAMENTE con un approccio politico. Si guarda ESCLUSIVAMENTE al colore della pelle della povera vittima e del pazzo aggressore.
Mi dispiace ma quello che vuoi fare tu non interessa a nessuno. 
In questa situazione la cosa che non arrivi ad accettare e che nessuno si sia mosso quando un uomo ne stava ammazzando un altro e anzi hanno filmato la situazione.
La cosa che invece fa clamore e che un bianco abbia ucciso un nero.
Non siamo noi su milanworld a dare una visione politica della situazione. E l'Italia intera che sta dando una visione politica.


----------

